# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Games >  Word association game

## dylan815

So i saw Rainz thread and it made me think of this..... I'll pick a word and you post what ever it makes you think of, then next persons posts what your word(s) make them think of.... and so on and so forth  :Smile: 



Run

----------


## Ax01

Pizza

Pineapple

----------


## SDA

UGH ax01 you stole my spot!  :Razz: 

Cheese

----------


## dylan815

cream cheese

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Bagels

----------


## hilabeans

Mini pizzas

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Lunchables

----------


## Tonald Drump

Food

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MD_Pythons

Pizza
Sushi

----------


## Brownspidey

~Fish~

----------


## Timelugia

Animal Kingdom

----------


## Tonald Drump

Biology

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Science

----------


## dylan815

religion

----------


## enginee837

Fiction

----------


## dylan815

not fact

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Lie ( Apparently I have to lengthen messege and this should be enough)

----------


## dylan815

Truth (had to lengthen message)

----------


## bcr229

Dare (and I need more chars)

----------


## hilabeans

Double dog

----------


## Timelugia

Hot dog

----------


## bcr229

Burger

----------


## Tonald Drump

Meat

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dylan815

carnivore

----------


## MasonC2K

Bear....more words so it will post. LOL!

----------


## dylan815

Bull market (stock exchange)

----------


## BR8080

stock broker

----------


## Tonald Drump

Job

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## wbt1208

New...

----------


## C.Marie

Old.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MasonC2K

He-Man and the Masters of the Universe

----------


## Justin83

Sheera

----------


## MasonC2K

Shakira

----------


## Tonald Drump

Singer

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Kurt Cobain  :Razz:

----------


## wbt1208

Lemmy...

----------


## Tonald Drump

Lemmings

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Disenfranchised college students

----------


## BR8080

safe space

----------


## MasonC2K

Fallout shelter

----------


## wbt1208

Underground

----------


## Tonald Drump

Bunker

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Doomsday Preppers

----------


## BR8080

weapons cache

----------


## dylan815

fallout (the game)

----------


## bcr229

radiation

----------


## wbt1208

Heat...

----------


## dylan815

warmth

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Fire....

----------


## wbt1208

Ice...

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Artic..

----------


## bcr229

Circle

----------


## hilabeans

Hula hoop

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Loop ta loop(Alvin and the chipmunks movie lol)

----------


## BR8080

The Demon (a roller coaster I used to love riding at Great America as a kid growing up in Chicago)

----------


## MasonC2K

Kim Jung Un

----------


## Tonald Drump

Korea

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dylan815

Overwatch Pros

- - - Updated - - -

Overwatch Pros

----------


## hilabeans

BTS (Korean boy band)

----------


## MasonC2K

My wife - she loves Korean boy bands.

----------


## wbt1208

Fan...

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Air...

----------


## Tonald Drump

Things

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Lost Things

----------


## bcr229

Found


.
.
.

----------


## MasonC2K

My mind

----------


## Tonald Drump

Emptiness

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dylan815

Most of space

----------


## MasonC2K

Unexplored

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Expoloration

----------


## MasonC2K

Ex machina

----------


## bcr229

Ex Boyfriend

----------


## MasonC2K

Girlfriend.

----------


## wbt1208

Complicated... lol

----------


## bcr229

Calculus

----------


## BR8080

differentials

----------


## bcr229

transmission

----------


## Tonald Drump

Switching (I keep thinking about transition every time I hear transmission)

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dylan815

Carburetor

----------


## hilabeans

Carbohydrates

----------


## dylan815

gaining weight

----------


## bcr229

dieting

----------


## MasonC2K

The impossible

----------


## BR8080

peace in the middle east

----------


## dylan815

One can hope

----------


## BR8080

Bob Hope

----------


## Tonald Drump

Bob Ross

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dylan815

Happy little trees

----------


## hilabeans

The Giving Tree

----------


## dylan815

Christmas

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Reindeer

----------


## dylan815

Merry christmas!

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Saint Nick

----------


## bcr229

Jolly
.
.
.

----------


## hilabeans

Rancher

----------


## Tonald Drump

Salad

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Timelugia

Pasta with stuff in it

----------


## bcr229

manicotti

----------


## BR8080

cheese

----------


## bcr229

Swiss
.
.
.

----------


## dylan815

The moon  :Smile:

----------


## tttaylorrr

the sun

----------


## dylan815

Astrophysics

----------


## MasonC2K

Stephen Hawking

----------


## dylan815

stephen king.

- - - Updated - - -

stephen king.

----------


## baldegale

IT

sewers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dylan815

Plumbers

----------


## tttaylorrr

butts
 :B0x0rz:

----------


## MasonC2K

Poo poo

----------


## BR8080

platter

----------


## MasonC2K

Pulled pork

----------


## Tonald Drump

Bacon

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## dylan815

filthy animals




pulp fiction

----------


## Timelugia

Insult

----------


## BR8080

words hurt (LMAO)

----------


## baldegale

dare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonald Drump

Game

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

World of Warcraft

----------


## dylan815

Virtual plague. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

virtual reality

----------


## dylan815

Ps4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Timelugia

Xbox.....

----------


## MissterDog

Gears of War

----------


## baldegale

forza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MrBobDobalina

Giant Bomb

----------


## baldegale

mario


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Andretti

----------


## MasonC2K

Spaghetti

----------


## dylan815

Alfredo

----------


## Timelugia

Cheese

----------


## MD_Pythons

Pizza pie

----------


## BR8080

Chicago!!!!

----------


## DLena

Windy City

----------


## BR8080

Home!!!!

----------


## MasonC2K

Georgia

----------


## BR8080

peaches

----------


## CALM Pythons

Stripper

----------


## Tonald Drump

"S O R R Y S I R B U T T H I S I S A C H R I S T I A N S E R V E R" memes

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## WastelandExotics

.....m-minecraft. 
*shudders*

----------


## MasonC2K

Warcraft

----------


## BR8080

fantasy

----------


## MasonC2K

Final.

----------


## WastelandExotics

solution

----------


## BR8080

solvent

----------


## MasonC2K

Acetone

----------


## Tonald Drump

Styrofoam

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

shipping

----------


## MasonC2K

FedEx.

----------


## BR8080

Overnight (live reptile)

----------


## MasonC2K

New addition

----------


## CALM Pythons

Common Core. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Garbage teaching techniques

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-09-2018)

----------


## BR8080

disservice to our youth

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Cartoon network

----------


## BR8080

dying brain cells

----------


## MasonC2K

Alcohol abuse

----------


## Craiga 01453

Morning meeting

----------


## CALM Pythons

Dreading Monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Anxiety

----------


## Craiga 01453

Medication

----------


## BR8080

mental health days

----------


## MasonC2K

Presidential election

----------


## Craiga 01453

Impeachment

----------


## krampvs

peach cobbler

----------


## CALM Pythons

Doctor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Timelord

----------


## FracksSake

Sh*tlord


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Porcelain God

----------


## CALM Pythons

Outhouse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gotta go!!

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Gotta go!!


Vacation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Beach.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Swim trunks

----------


## MasonC2K

Future Trunks

----------


## Craiga 01453

Back to the future

----------


## Tonald Drump

90s

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## WNC

rock band

----------


## CALM Pythons

Hair Band


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Motley Criue

----------


## Craiga 01453

Kickstart my heart

----------


## BR8080

Shout At The Devil

----------


## CALM Pythons

DR Feelgood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Your Frankenstein

----------


## CALM Pythons

Frankenstein movie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Black & white

----------


## MasonC2K

Right and wrong

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ben & Jerry's

----------


## MasonC2K

Ice cream

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Brain freeze

----------

_Tonald Drump_ (02-17-2018)

----------


## MD_Pythons

Freezer burn

----------


## MasonC2K

Golden Freeza

----------


## Craiga 01453

Las Vegas Golden Knights

----------


## Virago

garbage cans

----------


## BR8080

recycling

----------


## bcr229

plastic

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mass produced

----------


## Reinz

Automobiles

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pickup truck

----------


## CALM Pythons

Ford Lightning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Shelby super snake

----------


## BR8080

American muscle

----------


## Virago

Terry Crews

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hollywood

----------


## kxr

Bollywood

----------


## Reinz

Curry spice

----------


## BR8080

naan bread

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Banana bread

----------


## MasonC2K

Bad tasting bread.

----------


## Reinz

Moldy  :Tears:

----------


## MasonC2K

Penicillin.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Call out sick

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Acting

----------


## MasonC2K

Movies

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pulp Fiction

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

My wallet


Edit: if anyone is wondering, yes my wallet has "something" written on it

----------


## Virago

Bad mofo

----------


## Craiga 01453

That is a tasty burger!!

----------


## MasonC2K

Red Robin

----------


## dylan815

yummm,mmmmm

----------


## Craiga 01453

Munchies

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

November

----------


## MasonC2K

Cold rain

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Nap time

----------


## MasonC2K

Food coma

----------


## Reinz

Happy!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Childhood memories

----------


## Booper

Legoland!

----------


## MasonC2K

A place I have never been.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Scotland

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Bagpipe

----------


## Reinz

Annoying noise

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Dumb and dumber

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-28-2018),_Reinz_ (02-28-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Bad hair

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Nicholas Cage

----------


## Craiga 01453

Overrated

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> Overrated


Imo the worst actor ever!

Disneyland

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-28-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Shaquille O'neill

----------


## Reinz

Bald women

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sinead O'Connor

----------


## MasonC2K

One hit wonder

----------


## Craiga 01453

Whip It!

----------


## Reinz

The band, Devo

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-02-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

The crazy guy, Debo




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-01-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-02-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

My Debo

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-02-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

My Sunshine

----------


## Reinz

My kids

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-02-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Spoiled rotten

----------


## Reinz

My dogs

----------


## Craiga 01453

One of VERY few rappers i like:

Snoop Dogg




Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Marijuana

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Again .... November

----------


## Reinz

Thanksgiving

----------


## CALM Pythons

Turkey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

All the fixins

----------


## MasonC2K

Christmas

----------


## Reinz

Celebration of Jesus

----------


## MasonC2K

Easter

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Cadbury eggs

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Easter basket

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate!

----------


## CALM Pythons

Hershey's with Almonds  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ice cream

----------


## MasonC2K

Cookies and cream

----------


## Reinz

Cookies with frosting

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sweet tooth

----------


## Reinz

Sweet TEETH

----------


## MasonC2K

Diabetes.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grandfather

----------


## KevinK

The Godfather (not part II or III lol)

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-07-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Gangsters

----------


## tttaylorrr

paradise

----------


## KevinK

Palm trees

----------


## MasonC2K

The beach.

----------


## Booper

Fossil hunting!

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Grave robbery 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Creepy

----------


## MasonC2K

Bill Cosby

----------


## Tonald Drump

Roofie

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Serial Killer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Unsolved Mysteries

----------


## KevinK

Roswell, New Mexico

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Area 51

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Aliens

----------


## Craiga 01453

Phone home

----------


## KevinK

Tom Delonge

----------


## MasonC2K

Blink-182

----------


## Craiga 01453

All the small things

----------


## CALM Pythons

Size Matters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KevinK

Garden gnomes

----------


## Craiga 01453

Little dudes

----------


## MasonC2K

Smurfs

----------


## BR8080

cartoon

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Flintstones

----------


## Reinz

First car

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ford Tempo

----------


## Reinz

Poor thing

----------


## dylan815

shoudl have bought a chevy?

----------


## MasonC2K

Chevy Nova

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

American muscle

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hulk Hogan

----------


## MasonC2K

World Wrestling Federation.

----------


## Reinz

Jerry Springer

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ring the bell...ding ding ding!!

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Rocky balboa and Apollo creed

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Adrienne!!!!

----------

_Reinz_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Speech impediment.

----------


## Reinz

Struggle

----------


## Craiga 01453

It's real

----------


## MasonC2K

Bigfoot

----------


## Craiga 01453

Loch Ness Monster (shout out to my heritage!)

----------


## MasonC2K

Lake Champlain Monster

----------


## Reinz

Lake shark

----------


## Newbie39

Landshark lager

----------


## dylan815

rolling rock'

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Avalanche! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## dylan815

the alps,.

----------


## MasonC2K

Sound of Music

----------


## Craiga 01453

Girlfriend's favorite movie

----------


## MasonC2K

Harry Potter

----------


## Craiga 01453

Never seen it

----------


## Reinz

Mount Rushmore

----------


## MasonC2K

Dead Presidents

----------


## tttaylorrr

Dead Kennedys

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Punk Rock

----------


## Reinz

Fast tunes

----------


## MasonC2K

Speed Metal

----------


## SaltLife422

Pedal to the metal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Adrenaline rush

----------


## Craiga 01453

Skydiving

----------


## MasonC2K

Death Wish

----------


## Reinz

Good movie

----------


## MasonC2K

Lord of the Rings

----------


## Craiga 01453

Never seen it

----------


## MasonC2K

Gone With The Wind

----------


## dylan815

like a fart in the wind

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-16-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Funny correlation

----------


## MasonC2K

Humorous irony

----------


## SaltLife422

Funny bone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Not funny

----------


## MasonC2K

Dad Jokes

----------


## Meerna

hilarious puns

----------


## Reinz

Witty mind

----------


## MasonC2K

Deadpool

----------


## Reinz

Potty mouth

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

British 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Allies

----------


## Craiga 01453

Work together

----------


## Meerna

avengers

----------


## MasonC2K

Marvel Comics

----------


## Craiga 01453

Big Bang Theory

----------


## MasonC2K

Unproven

----------


## KevinK

Genetics

----------


## MasonC2K

Mutation

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ninja Turtles

----------


## Reinz

Daughters tattoo

----------


## MasonC2K

Must be 18 years or older.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rock the vote!!

----------


## MasonC2K

90's MTV

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Beavis and Butthead

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Huhuhuhuhuhuhuh,he said........

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fire! Huhuhuh, fire!!

----------


## Reinz

B and BH do America

----------


## purpleroan

camera

----------


## Reinz

Photographs

----------


## MasonC2K

Weddings

----------


## Craiga 01453

Getting dressed up

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Courthouse 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-21-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Night Court

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bull..

----------

_MasonC2K_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Big softy.

----------


## Reinz

Frozen yogurt

----------


## MasonC2K

Ice Cream

----------


## Reinz

We all scream

----------


## MasonC2K

For joy!

----------


## Reinz

To the World

----------


## MasonC2K

To the moon!

----------


## Reinz

Space cadet

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pew pew pew!!!!

----------


## MasonC2K

Benches few people sit on.

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Bird poop

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Windshield

----------


## Reinz

Smashed Bugs

----------


## MasonC2K

A good source of protien

----------


## Reinz

Beef- its whats for dinner

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Chick-fil-a 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Crowded

----------


## purpleroan

concert

----------


## Reinz

Too LOUD!

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Get off my lawn

----------


## Reinz

Just watched it again (Grand Torino) at 4 this morning.

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Black hawk down... I try to watch it once a week

----------


## Reinz

Captain Philips (movie)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Wilson!!!

----------


## Reinz

Volleyball

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Top gun

----------


## Reinz

The 80s

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

My childhood

----------


## Reinz

Fun times

----------


## MasonC2K

College years

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Van wilder

----------


## MasonC2K

National Lampoon

----------


## Reinz

Mad Magazine

----------


## MasonC2K

You are watching Mad TV!

----------


## Reinz

Never seen it

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Man, we ain't found ####

----------


## Reinz

I just stepped in it.

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

New shoe curse

----------


## Craiga 01453

Kitchen crocs.

----------


## Reinz

Garage Crocs

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Florida gators

----------


## MasonC2K

Tim Tebow

----------


## Reinz

End zone kneel

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Grass stains

----------


## Reinz

Playing after school

----------


## Craiga 01453

Game on!!

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Wayne's world

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-27-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Party on!

----------


## BR8080

puke and rally

----------


## KevinK

College....3AM

----------


## Reinz

Finish paper before 8 am

----------


## Craiga 01453

All nighter

----------


## KevinK

Energy drinks

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rockstar

----------


## Reinz

Success

----------


## MasonC2K

Positive outcome

----------


## Reinz

Solving lifes problems

----------


## KevinK

Good investments

----------


## MasonC2K

Stock Dividends

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Trading places

----------


## MasonC2K

A good Eddie Murphy movie.

----------


## Reinz

Beverly Hills Cop

----------


## MasonC2K

Bum! Bum! Bum bubum bum bum bum!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-28-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Monsters vs aliens

----------


## Reinz

Video games

----------


## Craiga 01453

John Madden

----------


## CALM Pythons

Waterboy


iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Riding lawnmower

----------


## Craiga 01453

John Deere

----------


## Reinz

Green machine

----------


## MasonC2K

The Hulk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Poor Loki

----------


## MasonC2K

Rich Thor

----------


## Reinz

Hammer time

----------


## Craiga 01453

Can't touch this

----------


## Reinz

Ten foot pole

----------


## MasonC2K

Mr Grinch

----------


## Reinz

Big Thief

----------


## Craiga 01453

Government

----------


## MasonC2K

Necessary evil.

----------


## Reinz

Politicians

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-03-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dishonest

----------


## Reinz

Low Life

----------


## MasonC2K

Drug dealer

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Pharmacist

----------


## MasonC2K

Medicine Man

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sean Connery

----------


## MasonC2K

The Pen Is Mightier

----------


## tttaylorrr

penisland (SFW)

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (04-04-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Sausage Party

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

This is the end

----------


## Reinz

Zombies

----------


## MasonC2K

The Walking Dead

----------


## Reinz

The Walking Wounded

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Purple heart

----------


## Craiga 01453

American Soldier

----------


## Reinz

True Hero

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Last action hero

----------


## Reinz

The Governator

----------


## MasonC2K

Hans and Frans

----------


## Craiga 01453

Saturday Night Live

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Cut a hole in the box

----------


## Reinz

Snake Hide

----------


## MasonC2K

Taxedermy

----------


## Reinz

Trophies

----------


## Craiga 01453

Stanley Cup

----------


## Reinz

Hockey

----------


## MasonC2K

Legal assault.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Jerry Springer

----------


## MasonC2K

America's Got Talent

----------


## Craiga 01453

Heidi Klum

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Heidi Klum
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


Dreams


iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-08-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Wishful thinking

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (04-08-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Scratch tickets

----------


## Reinz

Jackpot

----------


## MasonC2K

Lottery

----------


## Reinz

Money $

----------


## Craiga 01453

Working for a living...

----------


## MasonC2K

Huey Lewis and the News

----------


## Reinz

Its hip to be square

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-10-2018)

----------


## BR8080

The Power Of Love

----------


## Craiga 01453

80s music

----------


## MasonC2K

Hair Metal

----------


## Reinz

My first born

----------


## MasonC2K

The Chosen One

----------


## Reinz

The Golden Child

----------


## MasonC2K

Terrible Eddie Murphy movies

----------


## Reinz

Haunted Mansion

----------


## MasonC2K

Wayne Manor

----------


## Reinz

Batman

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Joker

----------


## MasonC2K

Midnight Toker

----------


## Craiga 01453

Legal in MA 👍😁

----------


## Reinz

Quite surprised

----------


## BR8080

never trust a fart

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-12-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Never trust a monkey

----------


## Craiga 01453

Curious George

----------


## Reinz

No Tail

----------


## MasonC2K

Saiyajin on earth.

----------


## Reinz

Peace on Earth

----------


## MasonC2K

Not the expected outcome.

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Super Bowl  :Tears:

----------


## Reinz

Sweet Action!

----------


## BR8080

watch for the commercials

----------


## MasonC2K

Super Bowl Commercials

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tastes great...less filling!!!

----------


## MasonC2K

Nostalgia

----------


## Reinz

Good ol Days

----------


## MasonC2K

A better time

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Greatest Generation

----------


## Reinz

Never will be a Better

----------


## MasonC2K

McDonald's Fries

----------


## Craiga 01453

Guilty pleasures

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate filled with Chocolate and covered in CHOCOLATE!

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-16-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Redundancy

----------


## Reinz

Oh Yeah!

----------


## MasonC2K

Kool Aid Man

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dane Cook

----------


## Reinz

Comedian and Actor

----------


## Craiga 01453

Zach Galifinakis

----------


## Reinz

Wolf Pack

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-17-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Worgen

----------


## MasonC2K

Words that stop games in their tracks.

----------


## Avsha531

Cards against humanity

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fun with friends

----------


## Reinz

Good Memories 


BTW Mason, whats a Worgen?

----------


## MasonC2K

College life





> Good Memories 
> 
> 
> BTW Mason, whats a Worgen?


A werewolf

----------


## Reinz

> College life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A werewolf


Freedom!


Thanks!

----------


## Avsha531

Statue of liberty

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gift from France

----------


## Reinz

A wedding present

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pots and pans

----------


## Avsha531

Fettuccine Alfredo

----------


## BR8080

High carb - High calorie - High fat DELICIOUSNESS

----------


## Avsha531

Macadamia nuts

----------


## Reinz

Hawaii

----------


## Avsha531

Lilo & Stitch

----------


## Reinz

Have never seen it

----------


## MasonC2K

Titanic

----------


## Reinz

Once is enough

----------


## MasonC2K

Gift of Salvation

----------


## Avsha531

The Book of Mormon

----------


## MasonC2K

John Smith

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pocahontas

----------


## Reinz

Native American

----------


## MasonC2K

Indigenous tribe

----------


## Avsha531

The Aztecs

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mexico

----------


## Reinz

Beautiful Beaches

----------


## Craiga 01453

Spring Break!

----------


## Reinz

Party Overdrive

----------


## Avsha531

Alcohol Poisoning

----------


## Reinz

Lack of a brain thermostat

----------


## Avsha531

> Lack of a brain thermostat


LMAO at this^. Verbal diarrhea

----------


## Reinz

Ex Wife

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-24-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-24-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Divorce

----------


## Craiga 01453

50%/50%

----------


## Avsha531

Creamer

----------


## Craiga 01453

Coffee break

----------


## Reinz

Trying to relax

----------


## Craiga 01453

A good book

----------


## Reinz

Hard to put down

----------


## BR8080

a loved pet

----------


## Craiga 01453

Part of the family

----------


## MasonC2K

An adopted child.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Angelina Jolie

----------


## Avsha531

Red lipstick

----------


## Reinz

War paint

----------


## MasonC2K

The Ultimate Warrior

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-25-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pro wrestling

----------


## Valyndris

arena.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gladiator

----------


## Avsha531

Ancient Rome

----------


## Reinz

Latin

Carpe Diem

----------


## BR8080

Dead Poets Society (amazing movie)

----------


## MasonC2K

Serious Robin Williams movie.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Good Will Hunting

----------


## Reinz

Math Genius

----------


## Avsha531

Mensa!

----------


## Reinz

Brainiacs

----------


## Avsha531

Taking over the world (same thing we do every day Pinky...)

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-26-2018),_MasonC2K_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Megalomaniac

----------


## Craiga 01453

Donald Trump

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

North Korea

----------


## Reinz

Little man

----------


## Craiga 01453

Painting with Bob Ross

----------


## Reinz

Great skill

----------


## Avsha531

Origami

----------


## Reinz

Dollar bill

----------


## Avsha531

The root of all evil

----------


## Reinz

Love of money

----------


## Avsha531

Black hole

----------


## Reinz

Steven Hawking

----------


## Avsha531

The big bang

----------


## Reinz

Fourth of July

----------


## Avsha531

Cold Lemonade

----------


## MasonC2K

Refreshing

----------


## Valyndris

web browser

----------


## Avsha531

rabbithole

----------


## Reinz

YouTube

----------


## MasonC2K

Video sharing service

----------


## Reinz

How to do it yourself

----------


## Valyndris

tutorial

----------


## Avsha531

youtube

----------


## Neal

Google.


Power Blackout.

----------


## MasonC2K

The Answer To Everything

----------


## Craiga 01453

Proper husbandry

----------

_Reinz_ (04-27-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Happy Snake

----------


## Avsha531

Poop everywhere 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

Sewer line

----------


## Reinz

Roto Rooter

----------


## Craiga 01453

Clogged pipes

----------


## Neal

cooking grease

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fish and chips  :Smile:

----------


## Neal

camping

----------


## Craiga 01453

Family vacation

----------


## Neal

Universal studios

----------


## Reinz

Jurassic Park, the best ride when I went there.

----------


## Avsha531

Dolly the cloned sheep

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

My Dog, Dolly

----------


## Neal

grooming

----------


## Reinz

Necessary expense

----------


## Neal

electricity

----------


## Reinz

Taken for granted

----------


## Neal

significant other

----------


## Craiga 01453

My favorite girl

----------


## Neal

vehicle

----------


## Craiga 01453

My first car

----------


## Neal

Mustang

----------


## Reinz

Success story

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Little Engine That Could

----------


## Reinz

Kids books

----------


## Valyndris

elmo..

----------


## Neal

elmo song

----------


## Reinz

Tickle me Elmo

----------


## Neal

Death.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Old age

----------


## Reinz

My major dread

----------


## Neal

mistake

----------


## Reinz

Had my share

----------


## Neal

close calls

----------


## Reinz

Too many to list

----------


## Neal

fights

----------


## Craiga 01453

Drop the gloves

----------


## Reinz

Getting real

----------


## Neal

Near death experience.

----------


## Valyndris

hospital

----------


## Reinz

The most dangerous place to be

----------


## BR8080

Within my reach if you hurt a loved one.

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-30-2018)

----------


## Valyndris

husband and wife

----------


## Reinz

Partners

----------


## MasonC2K

Lois and Clark

----------


## Reinz

Power Couple

----------


## Craiga 01453

John Cena and Nikki Bella (...whoops, too soon??)

----------


## Reinz

People magazine

----------


## MasonC2K

Pop culture

----------


## Reinz

Don’t keep up anymore

----------


## Craiga 01453

Basketball

----------


## Reinz

Take it or leave it.

----------


## MasonC2K

Contract negotiations

----------


## Reinz

New employment

----------


## BR8080

Let's Celebrate

----------


## Reinz

Birthday Party

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cake and ice cream

----------


## MasonC2K

Chocolate and Vanilla

----------


## Valyndris

cookies

----------


## Avsha531

Milkshake

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

> Milkshake
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Refreshing on a hot day

----------


## MasonC2K

Watermelon

----------


## Avsha531

Humble fruit

----------


## Reinz

Seed machine

----------


## Craiga 01453

Johnny Appleseed

----------


## Valyndris

fruit.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Vegetables

----------


## MasonC2K

Healthy

----------


## Avsha531

Quinoa

----------


## Reinz

California

----------


## MasonC2K

West Coast

----------


## Reinz

Beaches

----------


## Avsha531

mojitos

----------


## Valyndris

drunk.

----------


## MasonC2K

High

..

----------


## Reinz

Addict

----------


## Craiga 01453

In the past  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reinz

High School

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blue Devils

----------


## Reinz

Speed, as in fast

----------


## Craiga 01453

Usain Bolt

----------


## MasonC2K

Olympics

----------


## Craiga 01453

USA!! USA!! USA!!! :Salute:

----------


## Reinz

Patriotism

----------


## MasonC2K

Loyalty

----------


## Valyndris

companion

----------


## Reinz

My dog(s)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Snoop Dogg

----------


## Reinz

Stoner

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-03-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tommy Chong

----------

_Reinz_ (05-03-2018)

----------


## Reinz

That 70s show

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-04-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mila Kunis  :Smile:

----------


## Valyndris

sexy woman

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-04-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Cindy Crawford

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-04-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

Pepsi ad

----------


## Valyndris

pepsi fail

----------


## Reinz

My drink of choice many years ago.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Miller High Life

----------


## Reinz

Trigger!

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-04-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Learn from your mistakes

----------

_Reinz_ (05-04-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

Making sure tanks are securely closed :Razz:

----------

_Reinz_ (05-04-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Check, and recheck, and check again.

----------


## Avsha531

Pregnancy test

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Exciting, or dreaded

----------


## Avsha531

Birthdays

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Cake and ice cream

----------


## BR8080

Eddie Murphy - Ice Cream Man

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-05-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Audio cassette tapes

----------

_BR8080_ (05-06-2018)

----------


## Valyndris

music.

----------


## Avsha531

Festivals 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

Bands.

----------


## Reinz

Concerts

----------


## Neal

Security

----------


## Reinz

Mall cops

----------


## BR8080

Paul Blart

----------


## Reinz

Funny Movie

----------


## Neal

American pie

----------


## Craiga 01453

Band camp

----------


## Avsha531

How I met your mother

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Suit up

----------


## Reinz

Game time

----------


## Craiga 01453

NHL PLAYOFFS (Come on, Bruins!)

----------


## Valyndris

sports

----------


## Reinz

Playtime

----------


## MasonC2K

World of Warcraft

----------


## MasonC2K

Starcraft

(Boo to you guys making me play with myself.)  :Smile:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Video game??

----------


## Reinz

Time warp

----------


## Reinz

> Starcraft
> 
> (Boo to you guys making me play with myself.)


Sorry, I havent played video games since they went 3D, they make me dizzy for a day or two. I was waiting for a gamer to play off of your post.

----------


## Avsha531

> Sorry, I haven’t played video games since they went 3D, they make me dizzy for a day or two. I was waiting for a gamer to play off of your post.


Lol my association is "Getting Old" (works for both of Reinz's posts)

----------


## Reinz

No Fun






> Lol my association is "Getting Old" (works for both of Reinz's posts)


Ive had dizzy problems since I was 24 due to a brain injury from a waterskiing jump crash. 

But, getting old is no fun. 



Not me

----------


## Avsha531

Sick beardie

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Vet appointment

----------


## MasonC2K

Lost vacation money.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Niagara Falls

----------


## Reinz

Newlyweds

----------


## Craiga 01453

Honeymoon

----------


## Reinz

Bahamas

----------


## Avsha531

The Beach Boys (way down in Kokomo...)

----------


## MasonC2K

Getting there fast and taking it slow.

----------


## Avsha531

The weekend

----------


## redshepherd

Dogs

. . . . .

----------


## BR8080

Deadliest Catch (Dogs are the mechanical hooks that hold a crab pot in place when emptying it)

----------


## Craiga 01453

You won't catch me out there!!!

----------


## Neal

North Korea

----------


## Avsha531

Big ego

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

LeBron James (I'd like to punch him in the throat)

----------


## BR8080

Michael Jordan - the real KING of bball

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-14-2018),_MasonC2K_ (05-14-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

Space Jam

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bugs Bunny

----------


## MasonC2K

Elmer Fudd

----------


## Craiga 01453

Loveable goofball

----------


## MasonC2K

Craig Frechette

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-16-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Craig Frechette


(Hahahaha!!! Just saw this now, and....guilty as charged!!! Well played  :Good Job: )

----------


## Craiga 01453

Boston sports fans

----------


## Avsha531

new england accents

----------


## MasonC2K

W's where none should be.

"Bawston"

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pahhhty Hahhhd

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fourth of July :Salute:

----------


## Reinz

Frightened dogs

----------


## MasonC2K

Cleveland Browns.

----------

_Reinz_ (05-21-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Losers

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lottery tickets

----------


## MasonC2K

Fantasy money

----------


## Craiga 01453

Football season

----------


## Reinz

Hopefully Normal

----------


## Valyndris

me  :Smile: .

----------


## Reinz

Snake lover

----------


## MasonC2K

Everyone on this site.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Passionate community

----------


## MasonC2K

Anime fans

----------


## Craiga 01453

Coworkers

----------


## Reinz

Goofing off

----------


## Craiga 01453

Day off

----------


## MasonC2K

Holiday

----------


## Craiga 01453

Family BBQ

----------


## MasonC2K

Korean BBQ

----------


## JessPets

KPOP (more characters)

- - - Updated - - -

KPOP (more characters)

----------


## Reinz

Gangnam Style!

----------


## Avsha531

Dance sensation

----------


## Craiga 01453

Walk Like an Egyptian

----------


## MasonC2K

Bengals

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-24-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tigers

----------


## MasonC2K

Retic Morphs

----------


## Reinz

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

----------


## MasonC2K

> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


Can't figure out how you go there. But whatever.

80's nostalgia.

----------


## Reinz

> Can't figure out how you go there. But whatever.
> 
> 80's nostalgia.


Morph>>>Mutant


80s nostalgia >> Big Hair

----------


## Avsha531

The Jackson 5

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Retic Morphs





> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles





> Can't figure out how you go there. But whatever.
> 
> 80's nostalgia.





> Morph>>>Mutant
> 
> 
> 80s nostalgia >> Big Hair




PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> The Jackson 5


Child celebrities

----------

_Reinz_ (05-24-2018)

----------


## ladywhipple02

Macaulay Culkin

----------


## MasonC2K

Hone Alone

----------


## Avsha531

New York city

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

busy .

----------


## BR8080

My life

----------


## Craiga 01453

Life is Beautiful

----------


## Avsha531

Gratitude  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-26-2018)

----------


## Jmarshall

This forum

----------


## MasonC2K

Full of nuts.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-26-2018)

----------


## BR8080

Planters

----------


## Reinz

Partying

----------


## the_rotten1

Ninteen ninty-nine.

----------


## Reinz

Fun times

----------


## Craiga 01453

College dorm life

----------


## PiperPython

Expensive vacation (which is what my first year of undergrad pretty much was  :Embarassed: )

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-26-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Disney world

----------


## Reinz

Huge crowds

----------


## Craiga 01453

Woodstock

----------


## Avsha531

LSD

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Hallucinogenic compound

----------


## Reinz

Rabbit hole

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-27-2018)

----------


## BR8080

Alice In Wonderland

----------


## Valyndris

really creepy ass cat

----------


## Reinz

Big az grin

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brownies

----------


## Reinz

Ive cold milk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Breakfast cereal

----------


## Avsha531

Silly rabbit

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?

----------


## Reinz

One of the most repeatedly viewed movies by my kids.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-29-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Finding Nemo

----------


## Avsha531

Australia

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bredlis python!!!

----------


## MasonC2K

Carpet python

----------


## Craiga 01453

Black and yellow

----------


## Avsha531

Bumblebees

----------


## Craiga 01453

Honey Nut Cheerios

----------


## BR8080

Yummy cholesterol lowering cereal

----------


## Reinz

Plain ol Cheerios

----------


## Craiga 01453

Please, pass the sugar

----------


## the_rotten1

Cotton candy

----------


## BR8080

Local church carnivals

----------


## Craiga 01453

Giant stuffed animals

----------


## Craiga 01453

Amusement park

----------


## Reinz

Universal Studios

----------


## BR8080

some pretty epic movies

----------


## Craiga 01453

Quentin Tarantino

----------


## alilak

Miyamoto Musashi - the greatest Samurai swordsman

----------


## MasonC2K

The Last Samurai

----------


## bcr229

Samurai Jack

----------


## MasonC2K

Cartoon Network

----------


## Avsha531

adult swim

----------


## BR8080

skinny dipping  (or in my case, the chunky dunk)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Country club

----------


## MasonC2K

Expensive Golf

----------


## Avsha531

Presidential vacation

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Martha's Vineyard

----------


## MasonC2K

Superman and Batman's Moms name.

----------


## Avsha531

Very Dead Parents

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

in the past, move on. 


squeal

----------


## Craiga 01453

Back to the Future

----------


## Avsha531

Gullwing doors

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-05-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Delorean

----------


## Craiga 01453

Famous Car

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

K.i.t.t

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-06-2018),_MasonC2K_ (06-06-2018)

----------


## BR8080

Knight Rider

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-06-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

David Hasselhoff

----------


## Craiga 01453

Baywatch (ssslllooowww mmmoootttiiiooonnn)

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

CJ (new baywatch)

----------


## MasonC2K

The Rock

----------


## Craiga 01453

WWE attitude era

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Stone cold

----------


## Avsha531

John 3:16

----------


## MasonC2K

A Bible verse everyone knows.

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

fairy tales

----------


## Reinz

Lack of respect for others beliefs.

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-06-2018)

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

An opinion of disbelief and a lack of respect are two totally different things. 


;

thin skinned.

----------


## MasonC2K

Sore spot.

----------


## purpleroan

liniment

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

ben gay

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sports injury

----------


## MasonC2K

Rehab.

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Meth mouth

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dentist appointment

----------


## MasonC2K

Novacaine

----------


## Craiga 01453

Comfortably Numb

----------


## BR8080

I'm torn between Pink Floyd and dilaudid

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I'm torn between Pink Floyd and dilaudid


(Let's go Pink Floyd  :Wink: )

The Wall

----------

_BR8080_ (06-11-2018)

----------


## Neal

Sniper movie

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mark Wahlberg

----------


## Neal

transformers

----------


## C.Marie

Bumblebee

----------


## Craiga 01453

Black and Yellow

----------


## C.Marie

Black eyed Susan's

----------


## BR8080

Stryper (yeah I'm old LOL)

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-11-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

80's metal bands.

----------


## Avsha531

Van Halen

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

One of the greatest guitarists of all time.

----------


## C.Marie

Jump :Wink:

----------


## MasonC2K

House of Pain

----------


## C.Marie

Full House

----------


## BR8080

Interesting cast

----------


## MasonC2K

Battlestar Galactica (Reboot).

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sci- Fi

----------


## MasonC2K

Star Trek

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cult following

----------


## C.Marie

Helter Skelter

----------


## MasonC2K

Serial killer

----------


## C.Marie

Investigation Discovery channel  or I.D

----------


## MasonC2K

Unsolved Mysteries

----------


## C.Marie

Reenactment

----------


## Craiga 01453

Civil War

----------


## C.Marie

Gone With the Wind

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cinematic classic

----------


## MasonC2K

Raiders of the Lost Ark

----------


## C.Marie

Snake pitt

----------


## Craiga 01453

Guitar legend, Slash

----------


## MasonC2K

Gun N Roses

----------


## Craiga 01453

Los Angeles

----------


## MasonC2K

Cities with traditionally terrible football teams.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-20-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cleveland, OH

----------


## MasonC2K

Drew Carrey

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Price is Right

----------


## C.Marie

Overpriced

----------


## Craiga 01453

Supply and demand

----------


## MasonC2K

Economy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Money money money

----------


## MasonC2K

Things I don't have a lot of.

----------


## C.Marie

Patience

----------


## Craiga 01453

Guns n Roses (again, hahahaha)

----------


## BR8080

some pretty epic songs

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Tenacious D

----------


## Craiga 01453

Jack Black

----------


## C.Marie

Nacho Libre

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pro wrestling

----------


## C.Marie

Randy Savage

----------


## MasonC2K

Hulk Hogan

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hollywood

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

the rock

----------


## C.Marie

Church

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

playing hooky

----------


## C.Marie

Middle school

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

detention

----------


## C.Marie

Behavior

----------


## MasonC2K

Can be good or bad.

----------


## C.Marie

Cooking skills

----------


## MasonC2K

Iron Chef

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-24-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Intense competition

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Chilli cook-off

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-25-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Gas-x pills  :Wink:

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-25-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Cutting the cheese

----------


## Craiga 01453

Baked mac & cheese

----------

Apiratenamedjohn (07-01-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Baked Spaghetti

----------


## Craiga 01453

Meatballs

----------


## MasonC2K

Summer camp

----------


## BR8080

Fond childhood memories

----------


## MasonC2K

80's cartoons.

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Flintstones

 (ok, they were made in the 60s, but I grew up on them in the 80s, it counts!! Hahaha!)

----------


## MasonC2K

Vitamins

----------


## Avsha531

Bad breath

----------


## Craiga 01453

Garlic festival

----------


## C.Marie

Vampires

----------


## MasonC2K

Underworld

----------


## Craiga 01453

Organized Crime

----------


## MasonC2K

The Mafia

----------


## Craiga 01453

Goodfellas

----------


## MasonC2K

Mobster movies

----------


## C.Marie

Fancy suites

----------


## Craiga 01453

Weddings

----------


## C.Marie

Cake  :ROFL:

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Fatties

----------


## MasonC2K

The Biggest Loser

----------


## C.Marie

Reality television  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Honey booboo

----------


## C.Marie

Train wreck

----------


## MasonC2K

Disaster

----------


## C.Marie

Hurricane season

----------


## MasonC2K

Tornadoes

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wizard of Oz

----------


## BR8080

There's no place like home

----------


## Craiga 01453

Massachusetts

----------


## C.Marie

Cambridge university

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Long noses

----------


## MasonC2K

Pinocchio

----------


## Craiga 01453

Telling lies  (oooh oooh oooh, somebody say politicians next!!!)

----------


## MasonC2K

Politicians - I didn't need your prompting Craig.

----------

Apiratenamedjohn (07-05-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-05-2018)

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Puppets and profiteers

----------


## Tonald Drump

Theaters (the only thing I thought of with "puppets")

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Peewee herman(and his "incident")

----------


## MasonC2K

Pee Wee's Playhouse

Despite his actions later, that show was gold.

----------

Apiratenamedjohn (07-05-2018)

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Red pill or blue pill

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Matrix

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Black leather

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sons of Anarchy

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

All these channels and nothing to watch

----------


## MasonC2K

Cable TV

----------


## Tonald Drump

Deadpool 

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

The 4th Wall

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pink Floyd "The Wall"

----------


## BR8080

Comfortably Numb

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-08-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pain medication

----------


## C.Marie

Legalized marijuana

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-08-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Arthritis

----------


## bcr229

Swollen Joints

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cheech and Chong  :Wink:

----------

_MasonC2K_ (07-09-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Got high

----------


## Craiga 01453

College life

----------


## bcr229

Frat Party

----------


## Avsha531

Red Solo Cup

----------


## Craiga 01453

Toby Keith

----------


## MasonC2K

Country music (not my thing)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Music festival

----------


## MasonC2K

Oz Fest

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-10-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sweating bullets

----------


## C.Marie

Days of Thunder

----------


## MasonC2K

Tom Cruise movies

----------


## Craiga 01453

Waste of two hours

----------


## MasonC2K

The Last Airbender movie.

----------


## C.Marie

Anime (Japanese cartoons)

----------


## MasonC2K

My Hero Academia (now we'll see who watches anime here)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Japan (sorry, that's all I know about anime)

----------


## C.Marie

Sushi with lots of wasabi  :Razz:

----------


## MasonC2K

Clearing the sinuses

----------


## Craiga 01453

Spicy Buffalo wings

----------


## dylan815

Buffalo Wild Wings

----------


## MasonC2K

Food eating contest

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hot dogs!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MasonC2K

Footloose

----------


## Craiga 01453

Kevin Bacon

----------


## MasonC2K

6 degrees.

----------


## C.Marie

Snow storms

----------


## MasonC2K

Winter

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ice Hockey

----------


## MasonC2K

Legalized fighting

----------


## skydnay

UFC's televised fighting

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ronda Rousey

----------


## MasonC2K

Female athlete

----------


## skydnay

Serena Williams

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wimbeldon

----------


## MasonC2K

Tennis

----------


## C.Marie

Walker feet (tennis balls)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grandfather

----------


## MasonC2K

Old man

----------


## BR8080

No Country For Old Men

----------


## MasonC2K

Tommy Lee Jones

----------


## BR8080

The Fugitive

----------


## Craiga 01453

Running from the law

----------


## Avsha531

I fought the law, and the the law won

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Clash

----------


## bcr229

Clash of the Titans

----------


## MasonC2K

Greek mythology

----------


## BR8080

Medusa

----------


## MasonC2K

Turn to stone

----------


## Reinz

Electric Light Orchestra

----------


## Craiga 01453

Classic rock

----------


## bcr229

The Moody Blues

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Blues Brothers

----------


## Reinz

Chicago

----------


## pretzelpretzel

poverty

----------


## Reinz

Divorce

----------


## MasonC2K

Separation

----------


## BR8080

anxiety

----------


## Craiga 01453

Prescribed Medication

----------


## Reinz

Anodyne

----------


## MasonC2K

Made up words

----------


## Reinz

> Made up words


Dude, an anodyne is a pain reliever.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Whatchamacallit

----------


## bcr229

gadget

----------


## BR8080

infomercials

----------


## Craiga 01453

Late night tv

----------


## MasonC2K

The Tonight Show

----------


## BR8080

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEE'S Johnny!!!

----------


## MasonC2K

The Shining

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-21-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Scary movie

----------


## bcr229

The Exorcist

----------


## MasonC2K

Demons

----------


## BR8080

demons within' me

----------


## MasonC2K

Legion

----------


## BR8080

for we are many

----------


## MasonC2K

Sports fans.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Boston

----------


## MasonC2K

Marathon

----------


## Craiga 01453

Impressive accomplishment

----------


## MasonC2K

Defeating a game on the hardest difficulty.

----------


## Craiga 01453

PlayStation

----------


## MasonC2K

God of War

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sun Tzu

----------


## MasonC2K

Romance of the Three Kingdoms

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Three Stooges

----------


## MasonC2K

Nyuk! Nyuk! Nyuk! Woo-woo-woo-woo!

----------


## Avsha531

Weird Monty Python words

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

It's only a flesh wound

----------

_MasonC2K_ (09-10-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Surgical scars

----------


## BR8080

Palmer's Coco Butter skin cream

----------


## C.Marie

Soft skin

----------


## FayeGrimm

Spa day

----------


## C.Marie

Hot stone  massage

----------


## MasonC2K

Things that could put me to sleep

----------


## Craiga 01453

Turkey Dinner

----------


## C.Marie

Thanksgiving  feast

----------


## MasonC2K

Family reunion

----------


## C.Marie

Let's get ready to rumble  :Wink:

----------


## MasonC2K

Michael Buffer

----------


## C.Marie

Rick Flare (that is his name right been so long?)

----------


## MasonC2K

World Championship Wrestling

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hollywood Hulk Hogan

----------


## MasonC2K

New World Order

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-11-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

communist

----------


## BR8080

the new "resist" movement

----------


## MasonC2K

The Rebellion

----------


## Craiga 01453

Billy Idol "Rebel Yell"

----------


## MasonC2K

White Wedding

----------


## C.Marie

Bridezilla

----------


## MasonC2K

Things bridesmaids put up with.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mother-in-law

----------


## BR8080

Chicago deliciousness from Johnny O's  (http://www.johnnyoshotdogs.com/mother-in-law.html)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Deep dish pizza

----------

_BR8080_ (09-19-2018)

----------


## BR8080

Giordano's!!!!   THE BEST deep dish in the WORLD and I'll be eating it in 2 weeks!!!

----------


## C.Marie

Italian restaurants

----------


## MasonC2K

Fazoli's

----------


## BR8080

RoSal's

----------


## MasonC2K

Roses.

----------

_Ronniex2_ (09-20-2018)

----------


## Ronniex2

Guns and roses  :Party on:

----------


## C.Marie

Axel Rose

----------


## BR8080

Used to have an incredible voice

----------


## ErostheSnake

Cher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Old singer.

----------


## Avsha531

Frank Sinatra

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## ErostheSnake

Blue eyes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ErostheSnake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blue eyed Lucy

----------


## ErostheSnake

White


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

My skin tone at the beach.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sun burn

----------


## MasonC2K

Aloe gel

----------


## ErostheSnake

> Aloe gel


Green 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

green with envy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Kermit the frog

----------


## ErostheSnake

Miss Piggy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Kevin McCurleys reticulated python

----------


## Craiga 01453

N.e.r.d.

----------


## Timelugia

Cool person

----------


## Craiga 01453

craigafrechette (hehehe, wink wink)

----------


## C.Marie

Active members  :Wink:

----------


## CALM Pythons

Supporters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ErostheSnake

> Supporters. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jock straps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-24-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Personal protection

----------


## ErostheSnake

Conceal carry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

2nd Amendment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ErostheSnake

Constitution 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alittleFREE

Dogs...

----------


## Craiga 01453

Snoop Dogg

----------


## ErostheSnake

Gin & Juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Cocktail party

----------


## ErostheSnake

Little black dress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Black tie event

----------


## ErostheSnake

Overpriced food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Red Lobster

----------


## ErostheSnake

Endless shrimp 🤤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wolftrap

Bottom feeders

----------


## Craiga 01453

Catfish

----------


## ErostheSnake

Cajun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Shelby the swamp man

----------


## Craiga 01453

Adam Sandler in "The Waterboy"

----------


## ErostheSnake

Kentucky Fried Chicken 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Colonel Sanders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Popeye's Chicken

----------


## ErostheSnake

Spinach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Things you find in smoothies.

----------


## ErostheSnake

Bananas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

O'Doyle rules!!

----------


## BR8080

Billy Madison

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-28-2018)

----------


## ErostheSnake

Adam Sandler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Waterboy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Kathy Bates

----------


## ErostheSnake

Hobble


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Wobble baby wobble baby wobble

----------


## Craiga 01453

Weeble wobbles

----------


## ErostheSnake

They dont fall down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

unlike Humpty Dumpty

----------


## ErostheSnake

Nursery Rhyme 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Baby Shark Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo

----------


## ErostheSnake

Annoying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Gilbert Godfrey

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-02-2018)

----------


## ErostheSnake

Gary Shandling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Not funny

----------


## ErostheSnake

Will Farrell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Celebrity Jeopardy

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-02-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Saturday Night Live

----------


## MasonC2K

Skit comedy

----------


## Craiga 01453

In Living Color

----------


## MasonC2K

Damon Wayans

----------


## BR8080

The banana guy in Beverly Hills Cop

----------


## ErostheSnake

Axel Foley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mick Foley (aka Mankind, aka Dude Love aka, Cactus Jack)

----------


## ErostheSnake

Splinters? (From a cactus) idk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-21-2018)

----------


## BR8080

The wild wild west

----------


## MasonC2K

Bad Will Smith movies.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Long lists

----------


## MasonC2K

Christmas list

----------


## Craiga 01453

Santa Claus

----------


## BR8080

A winter wonderland of snow

----------


## MasonC2K

Things you rarely see in Georgia.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Championship teams (OUCH!!!! FEEL THE BURN!!! HAHAHAHA)

----------

_MasonC2K_ (10-23-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

SEC football teams

----------


## Craiga 01453

Florida Gators

----------


## MasonC2K

Gatorade

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hangover cure

----------


## Timelugia

Ginger?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gilligans Island

----------


## Jus1More

Professor

----------


## Craiga 01453

College Education

----------


## MasonC2K

Scholarship

----------


## BR8080

Well that certainly stalled the thread - must be everyone is using that scholarship money for other purposes LOL

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-21-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Applications

----------


## bcr229

Software Development

----------


## MasonC2K

Computer Programmer

----------


## BR8080

makin' bank

----------


## bagnew

Bank Robber

----------


## bcr229

Cops & Robbers

----------


## Craiga 01453

John Dillinger

----------


## MasonC2K

Gangster

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gooddellas

----------


## MasonC2K

Joe Pesci

----------


## bagnew

Home Alone

----------


## MR Snakes

Spoiled brat kid

----------


## MasonC2K

Kardashians

----------


## MR Snakes

Whack jobs

----------


## MasonC2K

Westboro Baptist Church

----------


## MR Snakes

Eastboro Catholic Church

----------


## bagnew

Church Mouse

----------


## bcr229

Three Blind Mice

----------


## Craiga 01453

Referees

----------


## MR Snakes

Officials

----------


## MasonC2K

Rules.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Meant to be broken

----------


## MR Snakes

damaged

----------


## MasonC2K

Disaster

----------


## MR Snakes

catastrophe

----------


## bagnew

Hurricane

----------


## MR Snakes

tornado

----------


## MasonC2K

Storm chasers

----------


## MR Snakes

following

----------


## bagnew

Leading

----------


## MR Snakes

edge..

----------


## Craiga 01453

WWE wrestler

----------


## MR Snakes

maniac

----------


## MR Snakes

crazy.

----------


## BR8080

Guns N Roses - You're Crazy

----------


## bagnew

Lunatic

----------


## MR Snakes

fringe

----------


## MasonC2K

Fox scifi shows that are cancelled too soon.

----------


## MR Snakes

> Fox scifi shows that are cancelled too soon.


Too funny

----------


## Craiga 01453

Stand up comedy

----------


## bagnew

Robin Williams

----------


## MR Snakes

died too young

----------


## BR8080

Many friends and family members

----------


## bagnew

All in the Family

----------


## MasonC2K

Archie Bunker

----------


## MR Snakes

bad mood

----------


## MasonC2K

Monthly visitor

----------


## MR Snakes

visit more

----------


## bagnew

More Snakes

----------


## MR Snakes

Snake eyes

----------


## Reinz

Dice..

----------


## bagnew

Craps...

----------


## MasonC2K

The runs

----------


## Craiga 01453

Boston Marathon

----------


## MasonC2K

Things I could never do.

----------


## syzygy

^backflips^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Flip Flops

----------


## MasonC2K

The Beach

----------


## Craiga 01453

Vacation

----------


## Timelugia

December

----------


## MR Snakes

January

----------


## Craiga 01453

My birthday!!!

----------


## MR Snakes

well there!

----------


## bagnew

Wishing Well

----------


## MasonC2K

Coins.

----------


## Craiga 01453

C.r.e.a.m.

----------


## MR Snakes

coffee

----------


## MasonC2K

Stimulation

----------


## MR Snakes

buzz..

----------


## Craiga 01453

Buzz Aldrin

----------


## bagnew

Buzz Lightyear

----------


## MR Snakes

Buzzard

----------


## bagnew

Vulture

----------


## MasonC2K

Spiderman villain

----------


## MR Snakes

crook.

----------


## MasonC2K

Thief.

----------


## bagnew

Burglar

----------


## syzygy

House party 


0.1. 2018 Motley Red Tail Boa

----------


## bagnew

Party Animal

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rob Gronkowski

----------


## MR Snakes

Crashletes star

----------


## bagnew

Star Gazer

----------


## Reinz

Space cadet

----------


## MR Snakes

Cruzin' the cosmos

----------


## Reinz

The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy

----------

dr del (12-16-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Too many words

----------


## Reinz

> Too many words


You have your games confiused.  :Smile: 

This is in not “add one drop one”

This “Word association” game is about thoughts/images that come to mind when you read what is presented. 

I’ve been guilty of confusing the two myself when playing back to back.  :Smile:

----------


## MR Snakes

> *You have your games confiused.* 
> 
> This is in not add one drop one
> 
> This Word association game is about thoughts/images that come to mind when you read what is presented. 
> 
> Ive been guilty of confusing the two myself when playing back to back.




I am always confused

----------

_Reinz_ (12-08-2018)

----------


## BR8080

"I'm SOOOO confused"    Vinny Boberino (us 'old folks' know who that is LOL

----------

_Reinz_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Ah yes, Welcome Back Kotter. 

Or as Boom Boom Washington would say, Mr Cot-ti-air.

----------

_BR8080_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## bagnew

George Washington

----------


## MR Snakes

first president

----------


## Craiga 01453

United States History

----------


## MR Snakes

no longer taught

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cursive handwriting

----------


## MR Snakes

a lost art

----------


## bagnew

Lost and found

----------


## MR Snakes

lost, then found

----------


## BR8080

was blind, but now I see

----------


## bagnew

3 Blind Mice

----------


## MasonC2K

Easy prey

----------


## bagnew

Easy does it.

----------


## MR Snakes

slow down chief

----------


## MasonC2K

Master Chief

----------


## MR Snakes

chief mechanic

----------


## MasonC2K

Auto shop

----------


## MR Snakes

high school elective

----------


## MasonC2K

Marching Band

----------


## bagnew

Classic Rock Band

----------


## Bogertophis

Eagles

----------


## MR Snakes

Take It Easy

----------


## Bogertophis

California Dreamin'

----------


## bagnew

California Condor

----------


## MR Snakes

Condor Airlines



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Big Bird

----------


## MR Snakes

ugly fat bird

----------


## Bogertophis

turkey!   :Very Happy:

----------


## MR Snakes

feast.

----------


## Bogertophis

stuffed

----------


## MR Snakes

bloated

----------


## Toad37

Sweat pants

----------


## MR Snakes

sweat shirt

----------


## Bogertophis

work out

----------


## MR Snakes

out source

----------


## Bogertophis

headhunter

----------


## MR Snakes

> headhunter


??? :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger: ???

- - - Updated - - -




> ??????


Oops, wrong game



My bad

----------


## Bogertophis

> ??????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, wrong game
> 
> 
> ...


 :ROFL:   They do get confusing, don't they?   :Wink:

----------


## MR Snakes

Yes they do

----------


## Bogertophis

> headhunter



To continue...?


jungle

----------


## MR Snakes

gym...

----------


## Bogertophis

monkey bars

----------


## MR Snakes

strip bars

----------


## Bogertophis

candy bars

----------


## MR Snakes

candy grams

----------


## Bogertophis

valentine

----------


## MR Snakes

cards...

----------


## Bogertophis

glitter     (I hate the stuff!)

----------


## MR Snakes

Gary Glitter

----------


## MasonC2K

Things I don't associate with.

----------


## MR Snakes

keep your distance

----------


## bagnew

Long Distance

----------


## MR Snakes

far, far away......

----------


## bagnew

New Zealand

----------


## MR Snakes

Australia

----------


## MasonC2K

Kangaroos

----------


## MR Snakes

great wine

----------


## MasonC2K

Never met one.

----------


## Bogertophis

> great wine


 :Confused:   I didn't know that kangaroos drink wine?   :Wink:

----------


## MR Snakes

> I didn't know that kangaroos drink wine?


in Australia they do!


get drunk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-11-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

stay sober

----------


## MR Snakes

when driving

----------


## Reinz

AA
NA

(Alcoholics Anonymous, Narcotics Anonymous)

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-11-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Life saver

----------

_Reinz_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Candy.

----------


## MR Snakes

sweets

----------


## Bogertophis

See's chocolates   :Chew:

----------


## bagnew

Tweets

----------


## MR Snakes

I won't say it as I'm in enough trouble as is. Nice try!

Birds...

----------


## bagnew

Bald Eagle

----------


## Bogertophis

peregrine falcon

----------


## MR Snakes

> peregrine falcon


here in Acadia NP (the peregrine is actually part of my tour guiding through Acadia)

----------


## Bogertophis

> here in Acadia NP (the peregrine is actually part of my tour guiding through Acadia)


That's nice, but that's an awful lot of words to 'associate'.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MR Snakes

> That's nice, but that's an awful lot of words to 'associate'....


so turn me in like the others and take a ride on the Bash MR Snakes bandwagon!


associate this

----------


## Reinz

Museum tour

----------


## MR Snakes

bus tour

----------


## Reinz

San Diego Zoo

----------


## MR Snakes

Sea World

----------


## Bogertophis

National Zoo

----------


## bagnew

Giant Panda

----------


## MasonC2K

Kung Fu Panda

----------


## MR Snakes

Jack Black

----------


## bagnew

Black Rat Snake

----------


## MR Snakes

Coral Glow Pied

----------


## MasonC2K

Expensive

----------


## MR Snakes

but worth it

----------


## bagnew

For What its Worth

----------


## Bogertophis

auction

----------


## MR Snakes

Start the bidding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Storage Wars

----------


## MR Snakes

what's inside?

----------


## BR8080

Ohhhh, what's in the box?  What's in the box? Nooooooo!

----------


## Bogertophis

Christmas morning

----------


## bagnew

Christmas Dinner

----------


## MR Snakes

Dessert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Ice Cream

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pandora's box

----------


## MR Snakes

Music app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Vinyl record

----------


## MR Snakes

World record 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Olympics

----------


## bagnew

US Hockey Team

----------


## Bogertophis

injuries

----------


## RickyNY

Boxing

----------


## bagnew

Joe Frazier

----------


## MR Snakes

Mohammed Ali

----------


## Jus1More

Floyd "Money" Mayweather"

----------


## MR Snakes

Roberto Duran

----------


## Toad37

Duran Duran

----------


## Bogertophis

hungry (like the) wolf

----------


## MR Snakes

Save a Prayer

----------


## bagnew

Save A Life

----------


## MR Snakes

learn CPR

----------


## MasonC2K

Not hard.

----------


## MR Snakes

very easy

----------


## Bogertophis

Easy Rider

----------


## MasonC2K

Biker movie

----------


## Bogertophis

Roadhouse Blues

----------


## MR Snakes

Texas Roadhouse

----------


## bagnew

Two Step

----------


## MR Snakes

line dance

----------


## Bogertophis

folk dance

----------


## MR Snakes

safety dance

----------


## Bogertophis

men without hats   :Tip of the Hat:

----------


## RickyNY

Montreal, Quebec

----------


## MR Snakes

Montreal Expos

----------


## bagnew

Reptile Expo

----------


## MR Snakes

January Expo!

----------


## bagnew

Over Exposure

----------


## RickyNY

Carbon monoxide

----------


## Bogertophis

change the batteries!

----------


## MR Snakes

turn off that smoke detector!

----------


## RickyNY

Annoyed neighbor

----------


## MR Snakes

P.i.t.a.

----------


## RickyNY

My wife  :Very Happy:   :Wink:

----------


## MR Snakes

All wifes.....first, second, third.......just sayin' :Very Happy:

----------


## RickyNY

And all in-laws  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jellybeans

Neighbors not controlling their yappy dogs

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Neighbors not controlling their yappy dogs
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Neighbors not controlling their yappy kids

----------


## Jellybeans

That too

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

among other things

----------


## Jellybeans

Solicitors

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

salesmen

----------


## Bogertophis

giant snake pit

----------

_Reinz_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Going shopping

----------


## MR Snakes

At the mall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

crowded mall

----------


## Jellybeans

Stressed out

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Freaked out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

bills coming due

----------


## Jellybeans

Freaking broke

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

No money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Mo money

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Add mo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

savings account

----------


## bagnew

Reptile fund

----------


## Jellybeans

Buy reptile

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Animal husbandry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

farming community

----------


## MR Snakes

community garden

----------


## bagnew

Garden party

----------


## Jellybeans

Birthday party

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Magic act

----------


## MR Snakes

Las Vegas show

----------


## RickyNY

Le Reve -The Dream

----------


## bagnew

Dream catchers

----------


## Tonald Drump

Failure (oof, quite the bad association )

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

messed up

----------


## RickyNY

Buffalo Bills

----------


## Bogertophis

cream cheese

----------


## MR Snakes

Cream cheese 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Cheese whiz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

cheese cake

----------


## bagnew

Birthday cake

----------


## Bogertophis

balloons

----------


## MR Snakes

hot air ballons

----------


## Bogertophis

Albuquerque

----------

_RickyNY_ (12-17-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Hot Air Balloon Festival

----------


## Bogertophis

fear of heights!   :Surprised:        (not me, btw)

----------


## RickyNY

Little kids

----------


## MR Snakes

Little Women

----------


## Bogertophis

movies I refuse to watch   :Wink:

----------


## MR Snakes

most of them

----------


## MR Snakes

the whole group

----------


## Bogertophis

herp society

----------


## MR Snakes

biggest snakes I know!

----------


## Bogertophis

Titanoboa

----------


## RickyNY

60 million years ago

----------


## MR Snakes

in a galaxy......

----------


## Tonald Drump

Far away  :Wink: 

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Twilight Zone

----------


## bagnew

Outer Limits

----------


## MR Snakes

Spiro Agnew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Ha. Youre showing your age! 
Not related 🙂

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-18-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> Ha. Youre showing your age! 206!
> Not related 🙂


non relatives

----------


## Jellybeans

Richard Nixon

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Watergate scandal

----------


## Jellybeans

Resigns

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Heres your Sign

----------


## Bogertophis

there's the door

----------


## MR Snakes

don't let it hit you in the butt!

----------


## Jellybeans

Good riddance

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

See ya

----------


## MR Snakes

Adios muchachos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Later vato

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Ciao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Go away

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

You hurt my feelings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Sensitive

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

delicate

----------


## bagnew

Sensible

----------


## Jellybeans

> Sensible


You mean sensitive

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Toad37

Grammar

----------


## Jellybeans

Spelling

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jus1More

Word check

----------


## Jellybeans

Thesaurus

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

dictionary

----------


## MR Snakes

pictionary

----------


## Jellybeans

Monopoly

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Clue..

----------


## Jellybeans

Hungry Hungry Hippos

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Like the hippo?

----------


## Jellybeans

I like the giraffe

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

long neck

----------


## Jellybeans

Spotted neck

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

spotted owl

----------


## Jellybeans

Wise owl

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

wise guy

----------


## Jellybeans

Wise ass

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Some teenagers

----------


## bagnew

Mutant Turtles

----------


## MR Snakes

Ninja turtles

----------


## Avsha531

Pizza

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

wood fired

----------


## MR Snakes

brick oven

----------


## bagnew

Sausage and pepperoni

----------


## MR Snakes

mushroom and artichoke

----------


## MR Snakes

salad...

----------


## bagnew

What my bearded dragon eats

----------


## Jellybeans

What my snake doesn't eat

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

It's not hungry

----------


## MR Snakes

don't feed it

----------


## RickyNY

The bears while camping

----------


## Bogertophis

trash cans

----------


## RickyNY

Trash bags

----------


## Bogertophis

recycling

----------


## MR Snakes

Reuses things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Repurpose things

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Double dip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Mexican salsa

----------


## MR Snakes

habenero salsa

----------


## Bogertophis

dinnertime!

----------


## BR8080

Let's eat!!!

----------


## bagnew

Eating breakfast

----------


## MR Snakes

That early???

----------


## bagnew

Early bird gets the worm

----------


## MR Snakes

up way too early

----------


## RickyNY

Going hunting

----------


## MR Snakes

Gone fishing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Gone away

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Up Up And Away

----------


## MR Snakes

In my beautiful balloon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Children's party

----------


## bagnew

Childrens Python

----------


## Bogertophis

very vigilant snake

----------


## Jellybeans

Vigilamt owner

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

guard duty

----------


## Jellybeans

Guard dog

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Guardian angel

----------


## Jellybeans

Treetop angel

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

angel eyes

----------


## Jellybeans

Snake eyes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Black Jack

----------


## MR Snakes

Billy Jack

----------


## Jellybeans

Jack black

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Nacho Libre

----------


## MR Snakes

That's not cho cheese !

----------


## RickyNY

Tortilla chips

----------


## Bogertophis

enchiladas

----------


## MR Snakes

combo plate

----------


## Jellybeans

Monterey House

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

White House

----------


## Jellybeans

Crack house 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Nut house!   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Jellybeans

Macadamia nut

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

buttered toffee nut

----------


## Jellybeans

Buttered toast

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

with jam

----------


## Jellybeans

PBJ

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

turkey with swiss

----------


## Jellybeans

BLT

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

ham and swiss

----------


## BR8080

Ham and swiss sliders with honey mustard topping and a touch or horseradish

----------


## Bogertophis

potato chips

----------


## bagnew

Sweet Potatoes

----------


## MR Snakes

sweet potato pie

----------


## bagnew

American Pie

----------


## MR Snakes

Don McLain

----------


## Jellybeans

The levy

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

was dry

----------


## Jellybeans

Whiskey and rye

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

DaddyBennet (12-24-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

singing this will be the day

----------


## Jellybeans

Lol true

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

So let's start off with::
 whiskey barrel

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

bourbon barrel

----------


## Jellybeans

Racing barrel

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

wine barrel

----------


## MR Snakes

yields much wine

----------


## bagnew

Grapes

----------


## MR Snakes

of wrath

----------


## Jellybeans

God's wrath

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

God's promise

----------


## Jellybeans

The rainbow

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

rainbow bridge

----------


## Jellybeans

Pet loss

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

mourning time

----------


## Jellybeans

Great sadness

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

brings new beginnings

----------


## Jellybeans

Fond memories

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

make new memories

----------


## Jellybeans

You must to move on

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

onward and upward

----------


## MR Snakes

outward bound

----------


## MR Snakes

blast off

----------


## Jellybeans

To the moon

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Full Moon

----------


## MR Snakes

half moon

----------


## Craiga 01453

School detention

----------


## MR Snakes

grounded

----------


## Craiga 01453

No video games

----------


## MR Snakes

Go to your room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Reptile Room

----------


## MR Snakes

snake reptarium

----------


## bagnew

Snake Charmer

----------


## Bogertophis

king cobra

----------


## MR Snakes

king cool

----------


## bagnew

Kingfish

----------


## MR Snakes

deep sea fishing

----------


## MR Snakes

marlin

----------


## Craiga 01453

Florida

----------


## MR Snakes

Keys...

----------


## MR Snakes

islands

----------


## Bogertophis

beaches

----------


## bagnew

Sea Shells

----------


## BR8080

The Indiana National Dunes Park

----------


## MR Snakes

Death Valley

----------


## MR Snakes

extremely hot

----------


## Bogertophis

desert survival

----------


## RickyNY

Water rations

----------


## Bogertophis

canteen

----------


## MR Snakes

Buffet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Golden Corral

----------


## Bogertophis

dressage lessons

----------


## bagnew

Learn your lesson

----------


## MR Snakes

lesson learned

----------


## Bogertophis

school of hard knocks

----------


## Jellybeans

Life lessons

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Life Jackets

----------


## MR Snakes

yellow jackets

----------


## Bogertophis

anger management

----------


## MR Snakes

family counseling

----------


## Jellybeans

Family drama

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

DaddyBennet (12-24-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

drama llama

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-24-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Andes mountains

----------


## DaddyBennet

Appalachian mountain range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Hills 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Valleys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Coast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

surfers

----------


## Craiga 01453

California

----------


## Reinz

Sunshine

----------


## Bogertophis

active lifestyle

----------


## DaddyBennet

Fashion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Divas.

----------


## Jellybeans

Conceited

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Depressed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Stressed

----------


## DaddyBennet

Relaxed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Stoner

----------


## DaddyBennet

Boulders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Flinstones

----------


## DaddyBennet

Simpsons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Cowabunga!

----------


## DaddyBennet

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pizza 🍕

----------


## DaddyBennet

Party


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Music 🎶

----------


## DaddyBennet

Dancing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Exercise

----------


## DaddyBennet

Lazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Sleep in

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Broken alarm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Late to work

----------


## DaddyBennet

Fired


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Find a better job

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

until fired again!

----------


## Bogertophis

tenacity

----------


## MR Snakes

go get'm sport!

----------


## bagnew

Sports Afield

- - - Updated - - -

Sports Afield

----------


## RickyNY

Big game hunting

----------


## MR Snakes

deep sea fishing

----------


## bagnew

Tarpon Fishing (My favorite)

----------


## MR Snakes

rainbow trout fishing

----------


## DaddyBennet

Cat fishing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

scammers

----------


## DaddyBennet

Fakers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

False identity

----------


## DaddyBennet

Identity theft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

low-life

----------


## Jellybeans

Bad life

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Turn it around

----------


## Bogertophis

second chances

----------


## bagnew

Everyone deserves one

----------


## Bogertophis

It's a Wonderful Life!

----------


## DaddyBennet

Mary Poppins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

flying

----------


## bagnew

Bald Eagle

----------


## RickyNY

Best country in the world

----------


## DaddyBennet

Russia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

don't let the door hit you on your way out...

----------


## RickyNY

abusive partner

----------


## Bogertophis

mis-match

----------


## MR Snakes

unfair

----------


## DaddyBennet

Cheating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

lying...

----------


## DaddyBennet

Bluffing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

faking

----------


## bagnew

Hognose Snake

----------


## DaddyBennet

Lochness monster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Monster University

----------


## DaddyBennet

Monsters Inc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

true story

----------


## DaddyBennet

Fiction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

non fiction

----------


## DaddyBennet

Real life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

hard lessons

----------


## DaddyBennet

Life lessons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

gaining wisdom

----------


## DaddyBennet

Gandalf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Who's that?

----------


## DaddyBennet

Bilbo Baggins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

whoever!

----------


## DaddyBennet

Chris Pratt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Guardians of the Galaxy

----------


## DaddyBennet

80s music


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

awesome movie

----------


## DaddyBennet

Ready Player One


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

never seen

----------


## DaddyBennet

Never watched


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

been asleep

----------


## DaddyBennet

For too long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

overslept

----------


## bagnew

Late for work

----------


## DaddyBennet

Fired from job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Let go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Fall away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

get lost

----------


## DaddyBennet

Get found


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Get Smart

----------


## Bogertophis

higher education

----------


## bagnew

Masters degree

- - - Updated - - -

Masters degree

----------


## DaddyBennet

Ph. D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Masters

----------


## MR Snakes

undergrad

----------


## RickyNY

Bachelor's degree

----------


## MR Snakes

worthless paper

----------


## RickyNY

New York Times

----------


## MR Snakes

Los Angeles Times

----------


## RickyNY

Daily newspaper

----------


## MR Snakes

digital newspaper

----------


## MR Snakes

Digital watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Mechanical watch

----------


## Bogertophis

pocket watch

----------


## bagnew

Its about time

----------


## MR Snakes

Start waking up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

I need coffee

----------


## DaddyBennet

Walking up method


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

mountain climbing

----------


## Bogertophis

skiing

----------


## bagnew

Water Ski

----------


## MR Snakes

fast boat

----------


## DaddyBennet

Fast car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Drag Race

----------


## MR Snakes

NASCAR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Driving around in circles

----------


## MR Snakes

Left turn only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Right turn on red

----------


## MR Snakes

must stop first

----------


## Jellybeans

Then go fast

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

before stopping again

----------


## Jellybeans

And repeat several times before your destination

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

before stopping for good

----------


## Bogertophis

undecided

----------


## bagnew

Enny Menny Minny Moe

----------


## Jellybeans

I can smell your stinky toes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

getting eaten by a tiger really blows

----------


## Jellybeans

But if you keep them as pets, that's the way it goes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

What the heck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

who knows?

----------


## DaddyBennet

Thats fair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

according to who?

----------


## DaddyBennet

The fair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

carnival time

----------


## Bogertophis

clown cars

----------


## MR Snakes

bumper cars

----------


## RickyNY

Too much fun

----------


## Bogertophis

Disneyland

----------


## RickyNY

Little kids

----------


## Jellybeans

Brats

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sausages

----------


## Bogertophis

sauerkraut

----------


## Jellybeans

Good combo

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Rice and beans

----------


## MR Snakes

Pick 4 combo plate

----------


## RickyNY

Mexican restaurant

----------


## MR Snakes

On the Border (our every Monday night, on the road, meal)

----------


## RickyNY

The wall  :Cool:

----------


## MR Snakes

to be built

----------


## RickyNY

But there's no money

----------


## DaddyBennet

In my bank account


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Hidden money

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

dirty money

----------


## Jellybeans

Its all green

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

on St. Patty's Day

----------


## DaddyBennet

Pinched


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

for not wearing green

----------


## Jellybeans

Kicked for getting punched

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

I mean for getting pinched

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

squeezed

----------


## DaddyBennet

A lemon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

... in a Lemonade Stand

----------


## MR Snakes

only to find

----------


## RickyNY

they were really limes

----------


## MR Snakes

from Antarctica.

----------


## RickyNY

Leopard seals

----------


## bagnew

Navy Seals

----------


## MR Snakes

were parading around

----------


## MR Snakes

in nothing but their

----------


## MR Snakes

skivvies and socks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

underwear

----------


## RickyNY

Hugo Boss

----------


## DaddyBennet

BossMan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Dale Jr

----------


## DaddyBennet

NASCAR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

MTJ...you da Champion baby!

----------


## DaddyBennet

Joey Logano champion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

He's a wannabe!

----------


## RickyNY

Wannabe what?

----------


## MR Snakes

A wannabe Martin Truex Jr

----------


## RickyNY

Stock Car

----------


## MR Snakes

Indy car

----------


## MR Snakes

fast car

----------


## RickyNY

911 Carrera

----------


## DaddyBennet

944 turbo s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

928


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

959


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

993


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

928


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Uugghh numbers?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

How exact?

----------


## Jellybeans

Exactly what do all those numbers stand for

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Porsche models


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Jellybeans (12-29-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Great cars(I use to be a dealer)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Fast cars

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Expensive cars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

But great for joyride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Crashing cars

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Expensive repairs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Expensive Car Repair Shops

----------


## MR Snakes

Appliance repairs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Appliance sale

----------


## Craiga 01453

Going out of business

----------


## Jellybeans

Bankruptcy

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Bad choices

----------


## Bogertophis

rotten luck

----------


## Jellybeans

Rotten pieces

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Crap wrong thread


> Rotten pieces
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Unlucky

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

bad luck

----------


## MR Snakes

no luck

----------


## RickyNY

Powerball

----------


## MR Snakes

Mega millions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Sweet dreams

----------


## Jellybeans

Sweet Emotions

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Aerosmith

----------


## Jellybeans

Joe Perry

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Steven Perry

----------


## Jellybeans

Who is that?



> Steven Perry


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Steven Tyler ( don't get it twisted)

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Hard Rock

----------


## Jellybeans

70's

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

old school

----------


## Jellybeans

Best school

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Elementary school

----------


## MR Snakes

Middle school 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Christian school

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Getting schooled

----------


## MR Snakes

to the truth

----------


## DaddyBennet

?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Not knowing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Anything at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Makes one dumb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

But can make one smarter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

If they knew anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

But yet they no nothing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Because of their dumbness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

School is not existent to them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Because they are too dumb to find one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

They have no eyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Because they are hungry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

For tacos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

From Chipotle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Thats lunch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

When?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Cant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Working


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Eat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Truck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Sounds good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Im hungry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Me too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Lets go eat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Yes please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Yep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Okay  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Positive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Negative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Balance on Bank Acct

----------


## MR Snakes

overdrawn

----------


## RickyNY

Pay fees

----------


## MR Snakes

and fines

----------


## Jellybeans

And cry

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

because they're broke

----------


## Bogertophis

empty as a pocket

----------


## Reinz

My quarantine enclosure.

----------


## bagnew

Need a new occupant

----------


## BR8080

decisions decisions

----------


## Reinz

House repairs orrr snake  :Confused:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),_RickyNY_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

home maintenance

----------


## Reinz

Tim Allen

----------


## Bogertophis

bad examples

----------


## MR Snakes

poor choice

----------


## Reinz

Black sheep of the family

----------


## MR Snakes

cast off

----------


## Reinz

Booze Cruise

----------


## Jellybeans

Buncha drunks 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

College

----------


## RickyNY

Mucho money

----------


## MR Snakes

filthy rich

----------


## RickyNY

Oil tycoon

----------


## MR Snakes

tech guru

----------


## Bogertophis

Geek Squad

----------


## bagnew

Mod Squad

----------


## Bogertophis

fringe vests & boots   :Very Happy:

----------


## MR Snakes

hot pants

----------


## RickyNY

Short pants

----------


## MR Snakes

> Short pants


Short skirt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Short skirt 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice legs   :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## MR Snakes

good looking

----------


## Jellybeans

Whistle

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

hoot...

----------


## Jellybeans

Girl ignores. Lol

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

because she's with me.....

----------


## Jellybeans

Dream on

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Don't wake me

----------


## Jellybeans

Sound asleep

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

More like clueless... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MR Snakes

you all are :Cool:

----------


## Bogertophis

grandiose delusions

----------


## Jellybeans

Delusional Madman

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

who is very wise

----------


## RickyNY

King Solomon

----------


## MR Snakes

who thought he was wise

----------


## Jellybeans

But not as wise as Jesus

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

no one is

----------


## Jellybeans

AMEN

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

said the congregation

----------


## Bogertophis

groupthink

----------


## MR Snakes

consensus

----------


## DaddyBennet

Congregation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

crowd...

----------


## Jellybeans

Too peopley

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

loud and noisy

----------


## Bogertophis

teenagers

----------


## Jellybeans

Knows everything

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Einstein

----------


## Bogertophis

Stephen Hawking

----------


## MR Snakes

strange dude

----------


## MasonC2K

Joaquin Phoenix

----------


## MR Snakes

another strange dude

----------


## MasonC2K

Johnny Depp

----------


## RickyNY

Pirate dude

----------


## MR Snakes

long hair

----------


## Bogertophis

the Beatles

----------


## bagnew

Let it Be

----------


## Bogertophis

Go Your Own Way

----------


## Jellybeans

But don't stop thinking about tomorrow

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Never Going Back Again

----------


## Jellybeans

Till the landslide brings me down

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Don't Stop!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Jellybeans

You make loving fun

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

( btw...they suck without Lindsey Buckingham )

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

(too bad it's not just) Rumours

----------


## Jellybeans

Haha....

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## bagnew

Buckingham Nicks 1973

----------


## Jellybeans

Superb combo

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Hall & Oates

----------


## Jellybeans

Hootie and the Blowfish

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

not a duo

----------


## Jellybeans

The Smothers Brothers

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Blues Brothers

----------


## Jellybeans

Simon & Garfunkle

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Simon and Schuster

----------


## Jellybeans

The Carpenters

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Elevator music

----------


## Jellybeans

Close to you...

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

makes me puke

----------


## Bogertophis

Parmesan cheese

----------


## MR Snakes

Caesar salad

----------


## Bogertophis

Macaroni & cheese   :Bleh:

----------


## MR Snakes

makes me puke

----------


## Bogertophis

food poisoning

----------


## Jellybeans

Wanna die 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

in the bathroom

----------


## Jellybeans

By the toilet

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

in the tub

----------


## Zincubus

> Elevator music


How rude . I love the Carpenters  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## MR Snakes

elevator music

----------


## Jellybeans

Me too


> How rude . I love the Carpenters 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

us also

----------


## Bogertophis

elevator music......(for me too, sorry)

----------


## MR Snakes

good taste

----------


## Jellybeans

Different elevator genre

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

still bad music

----------


## Jellybeans

Metallica.....bad as in GOOD

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Van Halen

----------


## Jellybeans

Rockin elevator rides

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

to the top

----------


## RickyNY

And over

----------


## MasonC2K

Again and again

----------


## MR Snakes

Forever and ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

I will keep snakes

----------


## MR Snakes

bugs and insects

----------


## MasonC2K

Synonyms.

----------


## MR Snakes

similar yet different

----------


## MasonC2K

Cakes and cupcakes

----------


## MR Snakes

this and that

----------


## hvactechgreen

Ill take both

----------


## MR Snakes

everything

----------


## hvactechgreen

Out of room

----------


## MR Snakes

storage space

----------


## hvactechgreen

Climate Controlled

----------


## DaddyBennet

Ice caps melting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

then refreezing

----------


## hvactechgreen

So Confused

----------


## RickyNY

Without a cellphone

----------


## MasonC2K

Feels naked

----------


## MR Snakes

no clothes

----------


## MasonC2K

In the shower

----------


## hvactechgreen

Nice and wet

----------


## Craiga 01453

Car wash

----------


## MR Snakes

Car detail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Soggy Fingers

----------


## bagnew

Detailed Plan

----------


## RickyNY

Monthly fee

----------


## MR Snakes

payment plan

----------


## BR8080

mortgage

----------


## bagnew

Buy a House

----------


## MasonC2K

Investment property

----------


## MR Snakes

passive income

----------


## MR Snakes

passive snek :Snake:

----------


## MasonC2K

Ball Python - "Imma eat u. May B. I duno. May B 2 much wurk."

----------


## MR Snakes

issues

----------


## Bogertophis

tough decisions

----------


## MR Snakes

indecision

----------


## Jus1More

Not sure?

----------


## MR Snakes

of what?

----------


## MR Snakes

confused

----------


## Bogertophis

flip a coin!

----------


## MR Snakes

heads.

----------


## MR Snakes

tails...

----------


## Bogertophis

puppy dogs

----------


## MR Snakes

kittens

----------


## MR Snakes

feral cat

----------


## MR Snakes

big problem

----------


## Jellybeans

Mass reproductions

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

unending

----------


## Bogertophis

home movies of vacations & new babies

----------


## MR Snakes

untruthful politicians

----------


## Bogertophis

carpet-baggers

----------


## MR Snakes

used car salesman

----------


## Jellybeans

Drive a lemon

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

only to break down

----------


## Bogertophis

roadside assistance

----------


## Jellybeans

Help on the way

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

wasting time

----------


## Jellybeans

Playing games on your phone

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Doctors office waiting room

----------


## MR Snakes

Fall asleep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Drool in beard

----------


## MR Snakes

food in beard

----------


## MasonC2K

Man problems

----------


## MR Snakes

numerous for sure

----------


## hvactechgreen

99 problems

----------


## MR Snakes

and issues

----------


## tickyyy

going to the therapist

----------


## hvactechgreen

snowflakes

----------


## MR Snakes

Screw up everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

NFL Referees

----------


## MR Snakes

Shifty politicians 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Suicide by shot to back of head

----------


## MasonC2K

Highly improbable

----------


## MR Snakes

But needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Like tacos

----------


## Jellybeans

And chocolate

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Like Mexican food

----------


## hvactechgreen

mmm Choco-Tacos

----------


## Bogertophis

chicken enchiladas

----------


## hvactechgreen

Margaritas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Mariachis

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Mary brought cheese?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

music.

----------


## MR Snakes

where is this thread going?

----------


## hvactechgreen

Nobody knows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

but me

----------


## hvactechgreen

Sly guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

thin man

----------


## hvactechgreen

I wish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Lanky looking

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

hungry

----------


## tickyyy

communist china

----------


## hvactechgreen

Always for wings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Bw3...

----------


## hvactechgreen

Bunny warfare 3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

BWWW...Buffalo Wild Wings & Weck = BW3

----------


## hvactechgreen

Gun free zone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

No Guns, No Guns

----------


## hvactechgreen

Dont know dont hurt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

No Delay, No Delay

----------


## hvactechgreen

Roll Tide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Go Tigers

----------


## hvactechgreen

Looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Hope so

----------


## hvactechgreen

Hopeful for a comeback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Not happening

----------


## MR Snakes

The rout is on!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Glad I fell asleep. Well played Clemson. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Glad I fell asleep. Well played Clemson. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was the final score?

----------


## hvactechgreen

> What was the final score?


44-16. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Holy smokes!

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Holy smokes!


Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Affirmative

----------


## hvactechgreen

Cant win them all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

but they almost do

----------


## hvactechgreen

Almost only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Witty comeback

----------


## MR Snakes

from a nitwit...........

----------


## MR Snakes

to a bonehead

----------


## Jellybeans

Or a butt-head

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Ya'll. It's not a "continue this sentence" game. It's a "This makes me think of that" game. 

That said....


Beavis.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-08-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

South Park

----------


## hvactechgreen

American dad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

baseball & apple pie

----------


## hvactechgreen

America


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal

----------


## MR Snakes

Chevrolet

----------


## hvactechgreen

Not aluminum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Red white & blue

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

All American

----------


## hvactechgreen

Waffle house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Dennys Grand Slam

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Eggs over My Hammy

----------


## Jellybeans

Green Eggs and Ham

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

green eggs and Spam

----------


## hvactechgreen

S... on the shingles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

needs to be cleaned off

----------


## Jellybeans

> needs to be cleaned off


Lol

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

My car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Use disinfectant to sanitize

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


You sure do LOL alot!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Change name to gigglebeans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Ok scrooges

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Change name to gigglebeans?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would work. But we do need to see a picture of said member!

----------


## Jellybeans

Alright boys get back on point
FOCUS

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Can't do that cuz then I'd have to kill ya..


> That would work. But we do need to see a picture of said member!


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Alright boys get back on point
> FOCUS
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Attention


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Can't do that cuz then I'd have to kill ya..
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


But it might be worth it.

----------


## Jellybeans

Being alert and diligent

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Your wife might appreciate it..
Lol, another lol


> But it might be worth it.


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Your wife might appreciate it..
> Lol, another lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Burn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

chop...

----------


## Jellybeans

Disassemble

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

remove

----------


## hvactechgreen

Disintegrate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Poof

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

dissolve

----------


## hvactechgreen

Diarrhea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Liquid acid

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

gross..

----------


## Jellybeans

What tha?!?


> Diarrhea 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Sometimes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

frequent for you

----------


## hvactechgreen

> What tha?!?
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Taco Bell, it gets me everytime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

5 star restaurant in Maine!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Lobster bisque 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

now you're talking, my fav

----------


## Jellybeans

The lobster capital of the world

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Bahaba!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Sheep with a cold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

It should have kept his wool coat on

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Itches too bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

from not wearing an under shirt!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Suck it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Or use calamine lotion

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Oatmeal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

brown sugar maple

----------


## Jellybeans

Old fashion Quaker Oats with brown sugar/butter

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

yesss! :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------


## MR Snakes

that means OK

----------


## Jellybeans

Its all good

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

says the Jillybeanmeister

----------


## hvactechgreen

Jelly doughnut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Raspberry donut

----------


## hvactechgreen

With coffee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

cream & sugar

----------


## hvactechgreen

French vanilla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

natural vanilla

----------


## hvactechgreen

Pumpkin pie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

my favorite

----------


## Jellybeans

Lemon meringue

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Lemon meringue  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Lemon meringue
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Lol. Thats awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

spelling???

----------


## hvactechgreen

> spelling???


Autocorrect changed it - edited. Weird


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

strange..

----------


## hvactechgreen

Agreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

consensus

----------


## hvactechgreen

Unintelligent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

stupid

----------


## hvactechgreen

Mean man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

awful...

----------


## MR Snakes

intolerable

----------


## tickyyy

a handful

----------


## MR Snakes

a real pain

----------


## tickyyy

annoying

----------


## MR Snakes

very much a brat

----------


## hvactechgreen

My kids?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

no, mine

----------


## hvactechgreen

You too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

yes...

----------


## MasonC2K

Majority

----------


## MR Snakes

mostly

----------


## hvactechgreen

Fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

enjoyment

----------


## hvactechgreen

Pleasurable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

liking

----------


## MasonC2K

Attraction

----------


## hvactechgreen

Law of Attraction

----------


## MR Snakes

Law of Moses

----------


## hvactechgreen

Plague of Frogs

----------


## MasonC2K

A shortage of French Cuisine.

----------


## MR Snakes

Huh? I need french fries!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Loaded curly fries

----------


## MR Snakes

animal style fries

----------


## hvactechgreen

dino chicken nuggets

----------


## MR Snakes

bad food

----------


## hvactechgreen

Food Poisoning

----------


## MR Snakes

barf up!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Horrible smell

----------


## Bogertophis

rosy boa musk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Bearded Dragon poo

----------


## MR Snakes

poo in your beard?

----------


## Bogertophis

Too much information!

----------


## MR Snakes

information overload

----------


## hvactechgreen

Crash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

accident

----------


## hvactechgreen

Change britches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

soiled panties

----------


## hvactechgreen

Bath time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

laundry time

----------


## hvactechgreen

Baaaabe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GpBp

pig (heh)

----------


## hvactechgreen

Mmmm bacon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> pig (heh)


GpBp??? Is that like BOGO?

----------


## GpBp

egggggs

----------


## hvactechgreen

Pancakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

bacon...

----------


## GpBp

syruup

----------


## MR Snakes

> syruup


spelling

----------


## tickyyy

spelling bee

----------


## MR Snakes

bee hive

----------


## hvactechgreen

Benedryl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

adderall

----------


## Craiga 01453

Diet Coke  :ROFL:

----------


## tickyyy

diabetes

----------


## MR Snakes

too much sugar

----------


## tickyyy

hyperactivity

----------


## MR Snakes

anxious

----------


## tickyyy

scared

----------


## MR Snakes

afraid

----------


## tickyyy

terrified

----------


## MR Snakes

scared to death

----------


## tickyyy

thinking of death

----------


## hvactechgreen

Sad moments


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Cutting onions

----------


## Craiga 01453

A day at the office

----------


## MR Snakes

time to surf the net!

----------


## hvactechgreen

bp.net

----------


## MR Snakes

strange place

----------


## MasonC2K

Inside my head

----------


## MR Snakes

where there is a large void

----------


## MR Snakes

Where nothing exists 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Nothing between the ears

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Hot air 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Engine steam

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Locomotive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Steam Power

----------


## MR Snakes

Steam turbine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Thomas the Train

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Thomas the Tank Engine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

(Hmmmm, I don't think so but we'll roll with it)




> Thomas the Tank Engine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Engine work

----------


## MR Snakes

Transmission work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Expensive repairs

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

necessary repairs

----------


## Craiga 01453

New roof

----------


## hvactechgreen

New Trane XV20

----------


## Craiga 01453

Home heating

----------


## bagnew

Fire place

----------


## hvactechgreen

Wood Burning Stove

----------


## bagnew

Pot Bellied Stove

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-10-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

pot bellied pig

----------


## tickyyy

teacup pig

----------


## MR Snakes

Wt???...

----------


## Craiga 01453

Confusion

----------


## tickyyy

stumped

----------


## MR Snakes

dumbfounded

----------


## MR Snakes

dumb....

----------


## Jellybeans

Ignorant of any knowledge

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

devoid of smarts

----------


## Jellybeans

Kindergarten education

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

perpetual playtime

----------


## Jellybeans

Video game as life skill

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

that explains alot

----------


## hvactechgreen

Moms basement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

No lifer

----------


## MR Snakes

temporary

----------


## MasonC2K

At the top

----------


## Craiga 01453

Boston Sports

----------


## MasonC2K

Hated football team

----------


## hvactechgreen

Crimson tide
(Not by me Roll Tide)

----------


## MR Snakes

red tide

----------


## Jellybeans

Dead fish

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

lotsa dead fish

----------


## Jellybeans

Oh that smell!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

makes you puke

----------


## hvactechgreen

Pickled pigs feet

----------


## MR Snakes

your favorite food

----------


## bagnew

Fresh caught Fish

- - - Updated - - -

Fresh caught Fish

----------


## MR Snakes

rainbow trout

----------


## tickyyy

brown trout

----------


## MR Snakes

brook trout

----------


## MR Snakes

brown trout

----------


## Jellybeans

Brown tree snake

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

termites

----------


## Craiga 01453

Parasites

----------


## Bogertophis

cooties!

----------


## Jellybeans

Creepy crawlers

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

spiders

----------


## dr del

cali-bees <3

----------


## MR Snakes

coffee beans

----------


## hvactechgreen

COFFEE PLEASE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Energy drinks

----------


## bagnew

Alcoholic Drinks

----------


## Bogertophis

depression & inertia

----------


## hvactechgreen

Lack of emotional support


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

own goal

----------


## hvactechgreen

Get lunch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

it's early, but ok!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wake up!!!

----------


## MR Snakes

at the crack of noon

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

night owls

----------


## hvactechgreen

Beautiful owls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dumb & Dumber

----------


## hvactechgreen

Toilet wont flush


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

---- everywhere!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Personal plunger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Clean up on aisle 4!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Hates his job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

cuz it's a mess!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Kids room


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

germ breeding ground

----------


## MR Snakes

school cafeteria

----------


## Jellybeans

Balanced meal

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Healthy breakfast

----------


## MR Snakes

fruit and granola

----------


## hvactechgreen

Protein shake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

bacon, eggs, hash browns, sweet rolls, bagel and cream cheese

----------


## hvactechgreen

Lots of cardio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

and then back to eating

----------


## hvactechgreen

Building mass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

and bulk

----------


## Jellybeans

Killer Bod

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

you looking at me?

----------


## Jellybeans

Lying to oneself looking in the mirror

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

you must be looking in the mirror

----------


## Jellybeans

I see a stunning person when I look in the mirror

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Mirror mirror on the wall who's the fairest of them all?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

this cut, chiseled body

----------


## Jellybeans

Mirrors do lie sometimes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

but not in this case

----------


## MR Snakes

similar yet different

----------


## Jellybeans

Diverse situation

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

At the workplace

----------


## MR Snakes

and at home

----------


## hvactechgreen

Always smiling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

And eating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Calorie deficit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Starving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Always


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

very often

----------


## MR Snakes

frequently

----------


## MR Snakes

never ceasing

----------


## tickyyy

forever

----------


## MR Snakes

and ever

----------


## Jellybeans

Never to stop

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

until hitting a wall

----------


## tickyyy

car crash

----------


## Bogertophis

sky diving

----------


## MR Snakes

free falling

----------


## Bogertophis

falconry

----------


## MR Snakes

Falcon and the Snowman

----------


## Bogertophis

really dumb spies, lol

----------


## MR Snakes

chased by the Russians

----------


## Bogertophis

The Russians are Coming, The Russians are Coming!   :Very Happy:

----------


## MR Snakes

they're already here

----------


## Bogertophis

> they're already here


Duh, but I was referring to a very funny movie...ever see it?  Story was set in your neck of the woods too, when times were simpler.

"The Russians are Coming, The Russians are Coming!"

----------


## MasonC2K

I am not saying it's Aliens, but....Aliens!

----------


## MR Snakes

Guard!

----------


## MasonC2K

Intruder alert.

----------


## MR Snakes

Alarm!!!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Suit up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

firefighters

----------


## MR Snakes

Police 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

help on the way

----------


## dr del

unsung heros of civilisation

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-15-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

the unknowns

----------


## Jellybeans

No one in the world knows who they are

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

invisible

----------


## Jellybeans

You won't even know they're there

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

transparent

----------


## tickyyy

see through

----------


## Bogertophis

ghosts

----------


## tickyyy

the underworld

----------


## MasonC2K

A better story that Twilight.

----------


## MR Snakes

Dark Shadows

----------


## tickyyy

shadow people

----------


## MR Snakes

weird people

----------


## Bogertophis

outcasts

----------


## MR Snakes

not wanted

----------


## Bogertophis

shunned

----------


## MR Snakes

Castoffs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Cast Away

----------


## MR Snakes

Gone away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Never ever to return

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Lost in Space

----------


## Jellybeans

Lost far from home

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

alienation

----------


## Jellybeans

Area 52

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Stay Out!!!!!!!!

----------


## tickyyy

no trespassing

----------


## Bogertophis

Beam me up...

----------


## bagnew

Scotty

----------


## MasonC2K

Chief Engineer

----------


## MR Snakes

Enterprise

----------


## Jellybeans

Microsoft

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Macrosoft

----------


## MasonC2K

Puns based humor.

----------


## MR Snakes

he's a poet and doesn't know it

----------


## MasonC2K

Good Rappers

----------


## MR Snakes

musically inclined

----------


## MR Snakes

likes music

----------


## Jellybeans

Music can make a heart happy

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rock concerts

----------


## Jellybeans

The good ol days

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

when i was in the womb

----------


## MasonC2K

Beginning of life.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Thanks, Mom and Dad!!

----------


## MasonC2K

Sarcastic reaction to bad gifts.

----------


## MR Snakes

roll eyes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hvactechgreen

a$$ beating

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hockey fights

----------


## bagnew

Hat Trick

----------


## MR Snakes

3 goals

----------


## MR Snakes

triple crown

----------


## bagnew

Crown of thorns

- - - Updated - - -

Crown of thorns

----------


## Craiga 01453

Oh Jeeeez!

----------


## MR Snakes

whoopie!

----------


## MR Snakes

pie...

----------


## Bogertophis

Moon Pie

----------


## MR Snakes

moon over my hammy

----------


## tickyyy

ham sandwich

----------


## MR Snakes

with swiss cheese

----------


## tickyyy

and a nice cold beer

----------


## MR Snakes

now you're talking

----------


## tickyyy

on a warm summer afternoon in the backyard

----------


## MR Snakes

laying in a hammock

----------


## tickyyy

with a happy boa on your lap

----------


## MR Snakes

and a pizza on it's way

----------


## tickyyy

and your watching your kids play with the sprinkler

----------


## MR Snakes

while your neighbor does your yard work

----------


## tickyyy

with your cat sitting on the fence

----------


## MR Snakes

chasing away the possums

----------


## tickyyy

and raccoons

----------


## BR8080

Rocket Raccoon (Guardians Of the Galaxy)

----------


## tickyyy

gamora

----------


## MR Snakes

Sodom :Taz:

----------


## MR Snakes

wicked people

----------


## tickyyy

amazing people

----------


## MR Snakes

if you're warped

----------


## Craiga 01453

Loony Toons

----------


## MR Snakes

This Blog

----------


## MR Snakes

BP.net

----------


## Jellybeans

The world

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

is my oyster

----------


## Jellybeans

It doesn't haveca pearl

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

> It doesn't haveca pearl
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


It doesn't have a pearl

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

what language are you speaking???

----------


## Jellybeans

> what language are you speaking???


Ssssssnake

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: very cornfused :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Jellybeans

Let's get back on track before we get in trouble

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

I'm always in trouble

----------


## tickyyy

I get myself into trouble

----------


## bagnew

By buying more reptiles

----------


## MR Snakes

without telling my wife

----------


## Craiga 01453

Permission vs forgiveness

----------


## MR Snakes

never happens

----------


## MR Snakes

except sometimes

----------


## MR Snakes

when it does

----------


## MR Snakes

incoherent

----------


## MR Snakes

not understandable

----------


## MR Snakes

what'd he say?

----------


## MR Snakes

he doesn't know either

----------


## MR Snakes

Let's change the narrative.

----------


## MR Snakes

Let's talk vegetables

----------


## MR Snakes

step bump bump

----------


## MR Snakes

5-6-7-8

----------


## MR Snakes

Steps...

----------


## MR Snakes

English pop group

----------


## tickyyy

american rappers

----------


## MR Snakes

make no sense to me

----------


## tickyyy

but they are great

----------


## MR Snakes

to those that are messed up

----------


## tickyyy

but it's a good genre

----------


## MR Snakes

for those who own sneks

----------


## tickyyy

for anyone in general actually

----------


## MR Snakes

that have lost their hearing

----------


## tickyyy

no it's a very diverse genre that people of all races/beliefs enjoy

----------


## MR Snakes

while they are incarcerated

----------


## tickyyy

to go see X in heaven

(ok seriously what is your problem with rap it's one of the best genres out there)

----------


## MR Snakes

just giving you grief! Ha!

----------


## tickyyy

i get why you don't like it, you live in maine. how could i be so quick to judge??

----------


## MR Snakes

my brain is frozen

----------


## tickyyy

glad i don't live there is so cold

----------


## MR Snakes

but it's beautiful here on the ocean

----------


## tickyyy

but it's beautiful here on the ocean plus it's the same temp year round

----------


## MR Snakes

Oregon is beautiful

----------


## MR Snakes

but so is Maine

----------


## MR Snakes

up here in BFE

----------


## MR Snakes

middle of nowhere

----------


## MR Snakes

lost...

----------


## MR Snakes

way out there

----------


## MR Snakes

far, far, away

----------


## MR Snakes

from nowhere

----------


## MR Snakes

twilight zone

----------


## tickyyy

in the middle of nowhere

----------


## MR Snakes

the desert

----------


## tickyyy

arizona

----------


## MR Snakes

grand canyon

----------


## tickyyy

desert

----------


## MR Snakes

cactus

----------


## Jellybeans

Rattlesnakes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

cobras

----------


## MR Snakes

India.

----------


## MR Snakes

Bombay

----------


## tickyyy

the rarest blood type

----------


## MasonC2K

Hard to find

----------


## MR Snakes

unobtanium

----------


## Craiga 01453

Long words

----------


## MasonC2K

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-22-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mary Poppins

----------


## MasonC2K

Movies that should not have sequels but do anyway.

----------


## Jellybeans

Bands that keep touring that should have stopped years ago

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Megadeth. Dave Mustaine can't sing anymore.

----------


## tickyyy

yo but migos still tour and it's pretty dope

----------


## Jellybeans

He never good


> Megadeth. Dave Mustaine can't sing anymore.


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Always bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Me at FPS games

----------


## MR Snakes

now I'm lost

----------


## MasonC2K

JJ Abrams

----------


## MR Snakes

who is that?

----------


## MasonC2K

The Who

----------


## MR Snakes

Roger Daltrey

----------


## MR Snakes

master musician

----------


## Craiga 01453

Eric Clapton

----------


## MR Snakes

Slow Hand

----------


## MasonC2K

Pointer Sisters (wonder how many even know who they are)

----------


## MR Snakes

Spice Girls

----------


## MasonC2K

David Beckham

----------


## MR Snakes

Victoria Beckham!

----------


## MasonC2K

America's Got Talent.

----------


## MR Snakes

Not like Victorias!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Spice Girl's weren't talent

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Victoria's Secret

----------


## MR Snakes

> Spice Girl's weren't talent
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


WT??? Emma Bunton (Baby Spice) was a dream! Start waking yourself up!


nasty secret

----------


## Jellybeans

> WT??? Emma Bunton (Baby Spice) was a dream! Start waking yourself up!
> 
> 
> nasty secret


( rolls eyes a million times )

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> ( rolls eyes a million times )
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


looks like I need to post some SG videos! And where is your entry???

----------


## Jellybeans

What's SG


> looks like I need to post some SG videos! And where is your entry???


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> What's SG
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Ummmm, your favorite group.

----------


## Jellybeans

U trippin


> Ummmm, your favorite group.


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> U trippin
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


I know you have all their CD's

----------


## Jellybeans

> I know you have all their CD's


Shuuuuut 
Okay we going to get in trouble for being so off track get this train back on the rail

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Shuuuuut 
> Okay we going to get in trouble for being so off track get this train back on the rail
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


So where is your new entry? Where were we?

----------


## Jellybeans

Idk....

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

OK, I'll go


Spice Girls

----------


## Jellybeans

Group that was all the rage

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

And still would be if they came back......Ha!

----------


## Jellybeans

Past their prime, move unto the next big deal

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Pat Boone

----------


## MR Snakes

Daniel Boone

----------


## MR Snakes

Boone's Farm

----------


## MR Snakes

Ohio farm

----------


## MasonC2K

Corn huskers

----------


## Craiga 01453

College football

----------


## MR Snakes

minor league for NFL

----------


## MasonC2K

World League

----------


## Reinz

Justice League

(I did not confuse this thread with add one/drop one. This is what came to mind)  :Smile:

----------


## MR Snakes

league of nations

----------


## Reinz

Father of United Nations

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fathers Day

----------


## MR Snakes

another big family dinner

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pot roast

----------


## MR Snakes

rotisserie chicken

----------


## Jellybeans

Meat falls off the bone

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

chicken breasts

----------


## Jellybeans

Chicken Little

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Little Italy

----------


## MR Snakes

Little Women

----------


## Craiga 01453

Classic literature

----------


## MR Snakes

not read enough anymore

----------


## MasonC2K

The Bible

----------


## MR Snakes

Ain't that the truth!

----------


## MR Snakes

Factual information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

not from the press

----------


## Jellybeans

They produce drama to get people to read

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

National Inquirer

----------


## MR Snakes

NY Times

----------


## Jellybeans

Reality TV shows

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

waste of time

----------


## Jellybeans

Waste of air that we breathe

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

you can say that

----------


## Jellybeans

Because it's a free country and everything goes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

goes where?

----------


## Jellybeans

Goes right down the toilet because there's too much crap 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Jesus has got to be coming soon because this world has gone crazy

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

now that would be a good thing!

----------


## Jellybeans

I'm always ready....... well I need to make sure I'm behaving myself

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

We'll never know when that day will come

----------


## Jellybeans

HE says HE doesn't even know

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> HE says HE doesn't even know
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


HE's just waiting for us to go too far.

----------


## Jellybeans

Scary to imagine such evil to come

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

But much better in the end

----------


## Jellybeans

In the end we reap all the rewards you could ever imagine

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Heaven

----------


## Craiga 01453

Deceased loved ones

----------


## MasonC2K

Graveyard

----------


## dr del

Gone too soon.

----------


## MasonC2K

Died young

----------


## MR Snakes

taken away

----------


## Craiga 01453

Clearing the table

----------


## MR Snakes

Natural selection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Darwin Awards

----------


## bagnew

Galápagos Islands

----------


## MR Snakes

Monitor lizards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Modern-day dinosaurs

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

out of touch

----------


## Craiga 01453

Distant relative

----------


## MR Snakes

far away

----------


## MR Snakes

in a galaxy

----------


## Jellybeans

The Milky way is vast

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

endless

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Never Ending Story

----------


## MasonC2K

Classic 80's movies

----------


## MR Snakes

when cinema was great

----------


## MasonC2K

When concessions were affordable.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Drive-in movies

----------


## MR Snakes

Just went to one last summer

----------


## MasonC2K

The zoo

----------


## MR Snakes

animal enclosures

----------


## MasonC2K

Bird Cage

----------


## MR Snakes

> Bird Cage


Bird esophigilary

----------


## MasonC2K

Big Bird

----------


## MR Snakes

bird brain

----------


## MasonC2K

Non-intelligent person

----------


## MR Snakes

a real dummy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Amusement park

----------


## bagnew

Ferris Wheel

----------


## MR Snakes

Ferris Bueller

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fast Times at Ridgemount High

----------


## MasonC2K

Movies my parents didn't let me watch as a kid.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-11-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Basic Instinct

----------


## MasonC2K

Sharon Stone

----------


## Zincubus

> Sharon Stone


High IQ , most certainly not a dizzy blonde 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-11-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Albert Einstein

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brilliant mind

----------


## MasonC2K

Neal Degrasse Tyson

----------


## bagnew

Mike Tyson

----------


## NoodleOwner

face tattoos

----------


## MasonC2K

Career limitation

----------


## tickyyy

learning disability

----------


## MasonC2K

Overcoming odds

----------


## bagnew

Odd Couple

----------


## Craiga 01453

Jack Lemmon and Walter Matthau

----------


## Jellybeans

Crazy laughs great comedy

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-13-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

The Great Out Doors

----------


## BR8080

John Candy and Dan Aykroyd

----------


## tickyyy

comedians

----------


## bagnew

Abbot & Costello

----------


## MasonC2K

Who is on first?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Spring training

----------


## MasonC2K

Baseball

----------


## Jus1More

Season opener

----------


## tickyyy

winter season

----------


## bagnew

Fishing Season

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ice fishing

----------


## MasonC2K

Fishing shack

----------


## gunkle

Caddy shack

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Bill Murray.

----------


## Jellybeans

Gopher

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Tunnels.

----------


## Craiga 01453

The subway

----------


## tickyyy

subway sandwiches  :Cool:

----------


## Toad37

$5 foot long

----------


## MasonC2K

Sex offender

----------


## Craiga 01453

Prison

----------


## Jellybeans

Being someone's "girlfriend"

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## gunkle

Soap

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Dont drop it !

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-22-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fumble!!!

----------


## MasonC2K

Turnover

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pastries

----------


## Jellybeans

Healthy :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Healthy.  :Razz:

----------


## MasonC2K

Homemade food.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Comfort food

----------


## MasonC2K

Family recipes.

----------


## Neal

Holidays

----------


## Jellybeans

Baked Red Snapper

----------


## Reinz

Never tried it

----------


## Tonald Drump

> Baked Red Snapper


I'd like to hear the story behind this and holidays xD

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Never tried it


Skydiving

----------


## Jellybeans

Feeling like I was gonna die.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Addiction

----------


## MasonC2K

World of Warcraft

----------


## Reinz

Legend of Zelda

----------


## tickyyy

Nintendo switch

----------


## Craiga 01453

Playstation

----------


## MR Snakes

Xbox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Halo games

----------


## MR Snakes

Hunger Games

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dinner time

----------


## Reinz

All the time

----------


## MR Snakes

always

----------


## Reinz

Hungry

----------


## MasonC2K

Breakfast

----------


## Craiga 01453

Omelettes

----------


## MasonC2K

Food combo

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sweet and spicy

----------


## Reinz

General Tsos chicken

----------


## MasonC2K

Chinese buffet

----------


## Craiga 01453

Eating too much

----------


## MasonC2K

Getting diabeetus

----------


## Craiga 01453

Prescription medication

----------


## MasonC2K

Price gouging

----------


## BR8080

supply and demand

----------


## Jellybeans

Never ending cycle

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Life, death, rebirth

----------


## gunkle

Taxes, taxes, taxes

----------


## Craiga 01453

Massachusetts

----------


## gunkle

Bad drivers

----------


## Valyndris

Everywhere

----------

_gunkle_ (04-18-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

What's a turn signal?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Road rage

----------


## Valyndris

My mother (she swears all the time driving lol)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mothers day

----------


## jenna-xx

the color pink!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Victoria's Secret

----------


## bcr229

Catalog

----------


## Jellybeans

Various items for sale

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

amazon

----------


## Jellybeans

Craig's list

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

sketch website

----------


## MasonC2K

Ball Python Forums  :Razz:

----------


## Valyndris

Many beautiful snakes

----------


## BR8080

Certainly not my local REXPO LOL

----------


## MasonC2K

Place worth going to

----------


## Valyndris

home  :Smile:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Quality time with loved ones

----------


## MasonC2K

Important time

----------


## fadingdaylight

Bedtime

----------


## Valyndris

best time of the day  :Smile:

----------


## fadingdaylight

Wretched alarm clock, I despise you...

----------


## MasonC2K

Snooze button

----------


## fadingdaylight

3 times this morning

----------


## MasonC2K

Coffee

----------


## fadingdaylight

Pu'erh tea

----------


## Valyndris

burning my tongue

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mom's chicken soup

----------


## MasonC2K

Good for you

----------


## Valyndris

Therapy Pets

----------


## MasonC2K

Golden Retriever

----------


## Valyndris

fur 

(i own a snake and a parrot so cats and dogs just make me think of all that fur that goes everywhere)

----------


## MasonC2K

Fluffy!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Comfy blankets

----------


## fadingdaylight

Nap time

----------


## Valyndris

My favorite pastime

----------


## MasonC2K

Video games.

----------


## Valyndris

Swearing loudly (my husband shouts out swears so much while gaming as he has been playing Dark Souls 3 and gets his ass kicked a lot)

----------


## MasonC2K

> Swearing loudly (my husband shouts out swears so much while gaming as he has been playing Dark Souls 3 and gets his ass kicked a lot)


Those games a brutal. Easy is Hard. And Hard is near impossible. It's meant to be challenging from the start. I also swear a lot while gaming.

As for this game...

Stress relief.

----------


## Skyrivers

Water falls. (Stress relief)

----------


## Valyndris

Beautiful

----------


## MasonC2K

Subjective to the viewer

----------


## Reinz

Movies

----------


## MasonC2K

Entertainment

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bachelor Party!!

----------


## fadingdaylight

Hangover?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mr Chow

----------


## MasonC2K

Token character

----------


## Valyndris

South Park (they have a character named token)

----------


## MasonC2K

Shows past their prime

----------


## fadingdaylight

Time to retire

----------


## MasonC2K

Things to look forward to.

----------


## Valyndris

Letting my ball python out for some missions

----------


## fadingdaylight

Plotting my next acquisition

----------


## tickyyy

looking at boas

----------


## MasonC2K

Garbage disposal

----------


## Valyndris

Mondays (the garbage truck passes on Mondays here)

----------


## MasonC2K

New beginnings.

----------


## fadingdaylight

Maybe time for a new job

----------


## Craiga 01453

Indeed  (see what I did there? Hehehe)

----------

fadingdaylight (05-15-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Linked In

----------


## tickyyy

craigslist

----------


## fadingdaylight

Making deals

----------


## MasonC2K

Negotiating

----------


## Valyndris

(with) terrorists

----------


## Craiga 01453

Team America: World Police

----------


## MasonC2K

Puppet show

----------


## Valyndris

sesame street (I don't have kids but I play this for my macaw while I'm away)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Big bird

----------


## Craiga 01453

Oscar the grouch

----------


## Valyndris

garbage can

----------


## MasonC2K

Recycle bin

----------


## fadingdaylight

Glass bottles

----------


## Valyndris

Beer  :Smile:

----------


## MasonC2K

Acquired tastes (beer is nasty to me. I prefer mixed drinks. )

----------


## tickyyy

box milk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Eternal shelf life

----------


## MasonC2K

Raw honey

----------


## Craiga 01453

Beeeeeessssss

----------


## Valyndris

Flowers

----------


## Craiga 01453

Yard work

----------


## BlazeMagic

Dirt/mud

----------


## Reinz

Toddler

----------


## Valyndris

noisy .

----------


## fadingdaylight

Messy and wild

----------


## Reinz

Finger painting

----------


## Craiga 01453

Kindergarten

----------


## Reinz

Nap Time

----------


## Valyndris

parrot waking me up (I just got a macaw and he doesn't let me nap anymore)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Where's the snooze button?

----------


## MasonC2K

Monday mornings

----------


## fadingdaylight

Office printer won't work again

----------


## Craiga 01453

New ink

----------


## MasonC2K

Fresh print

----------


## Valyndris

Family Picture

----------


## MasonC2K

Precious memories.

----------


## Reinz

Figurines

----------


## MasonC2K

Action figures

----------


## fadingdaylight

And knowing is half the battle...

----------


## MasonC2K

Public Service Announcement

----------


## fadingdaylight

Tornado siren

----------


## BlazeMagic

Odyssey siren

Edit: I actually got mixed up with the drop one, add one thread, although the sirens from the Odyssey are the first thing I thought of when I saw the post, so I guess it still works.

----------


## PixilatedKhan

Hubris

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

greek mythology

----------


## Valyndris

gods    .

----------


## fadingdaylight

Odin. .

----------


## MasonC2K

Thor..

----------


## fadingdaylight

Freyr.

----------


## MasonC2K

Norse mythology

----------


## Valyndris

Marvel.

----------


## tickyyy

better than DC

----------


## Valyndris

Everything (sorry DC fans)

----------


## tickyyy

nothing

----------


## Valyndris

boredom

----------


## fadingdaylight

Tacos!!!

----------


## MasonC2K

Flatulence.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-23-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

You stink!

----------


## MasonC2K

Body odor

----------


## BlazeMagic

deodorant

----------


## Valyndris

hygiene

----------


## fadingdaylight

It is about shower time...

----------


## Valyndris

Right now (I was actually coming to check the forum then take a shower and that's what I'm about to go do.)

----------


## Reinz

Refreshing

----------


## fadingdaylight

Sprite

----------


## BlazeMagic

lemonade

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sweet tea

----------


## fadingdaylight

Oolong tea

----------


## Valyndris

herbs  .

----------


## fadingdaylight

Vegetable garden

----------


## Reinz

Farmer

----------


## Craiga 01453

Under appreciated

----------


## Reinz

Cops, teachers...

----------


## fadingdaylight

Down with authority

----------


## Reinz

Youth.

----------

fadingdaylight (05-24-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

memories

----------


## Reinz

Nostalgia

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grandparents

----------


## Valyndris

spoiling kids

----------


## Reinz

Walmart

----------


## Valyndris

Crappy store that never has anything in stock (well at least here it's terrible)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Hey, you like that product?  Good.  We promise to stop carrying it next week...

----------


## Valyndris

poor management

----------


## Reinz

Anger Management

----------


## Valyndris

Charlie Sheen

----------


## Reinz

Psycho

----------


## Valyndris

My parrot (He likes to toss his toys around and let them come back and hit him in the head which just makes him go even more psycho. He also likes to try to attack my face anytime I walk near his stand.)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Erratic behavior

----------


## Reinz

...Kids

----------


## Craiga 01453

Insane movie

----------


## Valyndris

theater

----------


## fadingdaylight

Twizzlers time

----------


## tickyyy

red vines

----------


## Reinz

Allergic

----------


## BlazeMagic

sneeze

----------


## octo_owl

Pollen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

..Mold

----------


## BlazeMagic

Filthy

----------


## Valyndris

My first apartment

----------


## Craiga 01453

21 years ago

----------


## fadingdaylight

Hanging out by the railroad tracks

----------


## BlazeMagic

I've been working on the railroad song

----------


## Valyndris

HO scale model trains

----------


## Reinz

Christmas

----------


## Craiga 01453

Too commercial, should be about family

----------

_Reinz_ (05-27-2019)

----------


## Reinz

All Holidays too commercialized

----------


## Valyndris

spending money

----------


## Reinz

Internet Shopping

----------


## Valyndris

checking reviews

----------


## Reinz

Research

----------


## BlazeMagic

Science

----------


## fadingdaylight

Bill Nye

----------


## Valyndris

experiments

----------


## fadingdaylight

What did you do to my dog Holmes?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Now I want hot dogs for lunch!

----------


## fadingdaylight

I'm having a tuna sandwich

----------


## MasonC2K

Food I do not like.

----------


## Valyndris

bran..

----------


## Reinz

Cereal

----------


## Valyndris

breakfast

----------


## Reinz

Grand Slam

----------


## tickyyy

grand master

----------


## Reinz

Wizard

----------


## MasonC2K

Gandalf

----------


## BlazeMagic

lord of the rings

----------


## MasonC2K

Dungeons and Dragons

----------


## Valyndris

World of Warcraft

----------


## MasonC2K

Second Life

----------


## Craiga 01453

Soberiety

----------


## Reinz

Daily Struggle

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-30-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

work  .

----------


## MasonC2K

Money.

----------


## Valyndris

Things I want

----------


## Reinz

For the collection

----------


## MasonC2K

A mancave

----------


## Valyndris

pool table

----------


## BR8080

pool party

----------


## MasonC2K

Summer

----------


## Reinz

Sweat  :Sad:

----------


## MasonC2K

Working out.

----------


## Reinz

Routine

----------


## MasonC2K

Normal

----------


## Craiga 01453

Not me!!  :ROFL:

----------


## fadingdaylight

2 gym memberships, haven't been in over a year

----------


## MasonC2K

Unnecessary expense

----------


## Valyndris

candy.

----------


## MasonC2K

Sweet and sugary.

----------


## Reinz

Addictive

----------


## Valyndris

marijuana

----------


## Neal

Snoop Dogg

----------


## Valyndris

rap   .

----------


## MasonC2K

Run DMC

----------


## Valyndris

Devil May Cry?  :Razz:

----------


## MasonC2K

Video games

----------


## Craiga 01453

Madden Football

----------


## Valyndris

sports

----------


## Craiga 01453

Over paid athletes

----------


## Reinz

Entitled

----------


## MasonC2K

Young adults think they are

----------


## Valyndris

indestructible

----------


## MasonC2K

Superman

----------


## Valyndris

Wonder Woman

----------


## Reinz

Super Hero Movies

----------


## MasonC2K

Avengers

----------


## Reinz

Justice League

----------


## fadingdaylight

I still can't believe they cast Ben Affleck as Batman...  Why DC, why?

----------


## Valyndris

disappointment

----------


## dr del

Robert pattison.

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-05-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Bad vampire

----------


## Valyndris

Twilight

----------


## MasonC2K

Midnight

----------


## Valyndris

Nocturnal Animals

----------


## MasonC2K

Fireflies.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Best Wyatt (WWE wrestler)

----------


## MasonC2K

Scripted entertainment

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-05-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Reality shows

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gordon Ramsay

----------


## Reinz

Verbal Abuse

----------


## MasonC2K

Trolling

----------


## Valyndris

World of Warcraft (that game is filled with trolls  :Razz: )

----------


## MasonC2K

Fantasy Role-Playing Games

----------


## Valyndris

Elder Scrolls

----------


## MasonC2K

"I was once an adventurer like you. Then I took an arrow to the knee!"

----------

fadingdaylight (06-07-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Surgery

----------


## MasonC2K

Scalpel

----------


## Reinz

Hospital

----------


## fadingdaylight

Funny smells, like death and disinfectant

----------


## Craiga 01453

Upcoming shoulder surgery (July 18) :Tears:

----------


## Reinz

> Upcoming shoulder surgery (July 18)


Ah, sweet memories of my 3 separate shoulder surgeries and fun rehab!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-08-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

painkillers

----------


## Craiga 01453

Evil epidemic

----------


## Reinz

Uncontrollable

----------


## MasonC2K

Toddlers

----------


## Valyndris

too much energy

----------


## Craiga 01453

A problem I wish I had

----------


## fadingdaylight

Like too much money?

----------


## Valyndris

Buy all the things!

----------


## fadingdaylight

Early retirement

----------


## Valyndris

hobbies

----------


## MasonC2K

Spare time

----------


## tickyyy

fun activities

----------


## Valyndris

Playing with my ball python

----------


## Craiga 01453

Stress relief

----------


## tickyyy

sleeping

----------


## fadingdaylight

Cats scratching at the doors all night

----------


## Valyndris

nocturnal animals

----------


## Craiga 01453

Owls.........

----------


## MasonC2K

3 licks to the center of a Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop

----------


## Reinz

Crunch

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

snacks

----------


## Reinz

Late night

----------


## MasonC2K

Talk shows

----------


## fadingdaylight

What's up with radio talk shows in the morning?

----------


## MasonC2K

Elvis Duran

----------


## Valyndris

who?   .

----------


## MasonC2K

David Tennant

----------


## tickyyy

doctor who (he played my favorite doctor)

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

The T.A.R.D.I.S

----------


## tickyyy

bad wolf

----------


## Craiga 01453

Little Red Riding Hood

----------


## tickyyy

kids stories

----------


## MasonC2K

Fairy Tales

----------


## Valyndris

Disney

----------


## MasonC2K

Media giant

----------


## tickyyy

james charles

----------


## fadingdaylight

YouTube

----------


## Reinz

Rabbit Hole

----------


## tickyyy

food source

----------


## Reinz

Refrigerator

----------


## fadingdaylight

Leftovers

----------


## tickyyy

good food

----------


## Reinz

Grilled

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-12-2019)

----------


## dr del

Cheese

----------


## Craiga 01453

Quesadillas

----------


## tickyyy

real food

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate

----------


## tickyyy

comfort foods

----------


## MasonC2K

Ice cream

----------


## Valyndris

getting fat

----------


## Reinz

Post surgery

----------


## Craiga 01453

Physical therapy

----------


## Reinz

Hurt so good!

----------


## MasonC2K

Masochism

----------


## fadingdaylight

Self inflicted lashings

----------


## Reinz

Ouch!!

----------


## tickyyy

pleasure

----------


## Valyndris

having my snake out with me

----------


## MasonC2K

Innuendo

----------


## Reinz

Thats what she said.

----------


## Valyndris

I don't have enough room for that

----------


## Reinz

Thats what she said.

----------


## Valyndris

is it in?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Golf  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tickyyy

cherry bomb

----------


## Reinz

Riding our bikes 5 miles to the fireworks stand

----------


## Valyndris

exercise

----------


## Reinz

Sweat!

----------


## MasonC2K

Things I don't like to do.

----------


## Valyndris

wake up in the morning

----------


## MasonC2K

Coffee

----------


## Craiga 01453

Energy drinks

----------


## Valyndris

Monster (I drank sooooo many in college)

----------


## MasonC2K

Godzilla

----------


## Valyndris

Japan.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pearl Harbor

----------


## MasonC2K

World War II

----------


## Valyndris

fox holes

----------


## MasonC2K

Trenches

----------


## Valyndris

butt cracks (that's what it made me think of first, I dunno what's wrong with me)

----------


## Reinz

Plumbers

----------


## MasonC2K

Super Mario Bros.

----------


## Valyndris

mushrooms

----------


## MasonC2K

Fungus

----------


## Reinz

.Mold.

----------


## Valyndris

my first apartment

----------


## Reinz

Roommates

----------


## Craiga 01453

Paying rent

----------


## Reinz

Gotta work

----------


## Valyndris

long days

----------


## Reinz

Short nights

----------


## Valyndris

summer

----------


## Reinz

.hot!.

----------


## Valyndris

coffee

----------


## Reinz

Yuck!!

----------


## MasonC2K

Olives

----------


## Valyndris

surprise I don't like on my pizza

----------


## MasonC2K

Peppers

----------


## Valyndris

spicy.

----------


## MasonC2K

Hot wings

----------


## Valyndris

chicken

----------


## Reinz

.eggs.

----------


## MasonC2K

Incubators

----------


## Valyndris

anticipation for hatchlings

----------


## Reinz

Hard to wait

----------


## Valyndris

Christmas as a kid

----------


## MasonC2K

New toys

----------


## Reinz

Loads of fun

----------


## Valyndris

pets  .

----------


## MasonC2K

Family

----------


## Reinz

Special Time

----------


## Valyndris

in bed  :Razz:

----------


## Reinz

Good sleep

----------


## MasonC2K

Events that rarely happen

----------


## Valyndris

winning the lottery

----------


## MasonC2K

Financial security

----------


## Reinz

Diligent saving

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bank Account

----------


## Reinz

Very small

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-26-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

(insert wiener joke here)

parasites

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-26-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Worms.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Going fishing

----------


## Reinz

Fast Bass Boat

----------


## Valyndris

Toy boats (my macaw loves chewing them)

----------


## Reinz

A kids Bath time

----------


## Valyndris

splashing

----------


## Reinz

Swimming

----------


## Craiga 01453

Marco Polo

----------


## Valyndris

where are you?

----------


## MasonC2K

At work

----------


## Reinz

Busy day

----------


## Valyndris

weeding the garden (seriously those things just grow so much and takes forever to pluck em all.)

----------


## Reinz

Most hated chore

----------


## MasonC2K

Yard work

----------


## Reinz

I pay to have it done

----------


## Craiga 01453

Getting my chores done  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Reinz

Time to relax

----------


## Valyndris

sit and have a beer

----------


## MasonC2K

Things I don't do that most other people do.  (I find beer to be gross. I prefer mixed drinks)

----------

_Reinz_ (06-27-2019)

----------


## Reinz

I dont do wine as well

----------


## Valyndris

I quit drinking (wasn't easy)

----------


## Reinz

Now I just have a pull of moonshine every now and then.

----------


## Valyndris

The good ol' days

----------


## Reinz

Had money

----------


## MasonC2K

No kids.

----------


## Valyndris

my life (I don't have kids but my macaw is like a forever 2 year old)

----------


## MasonC2K

It's now or never.

----------


## Reinz

Competition

----------


## Valyndris

sports

----------


## Reinz

Participant, not a watcher

----------


## Valyndris

poker (I really can't think of anything I participate in and I haven't played poker in ages but that was the only thing I could think of)

----------


## Reinz

Las Vegas

----------


## MasonC2K

Sin City

----------


## Valyndris

movie.

----------


## Reinz

Hollywood

----------


## Craiga 01453

City of Angels

----------


## Reinz

Din-neh land

----------


## MasonC2K

Theme Park

----------


## Valyndris

roller coasters

----------


## MasonC2K

Thrill seeking

----------


## Reinz

Sky Diving

----------


## MasonC2K

You could not pay me to do it.

----------


## Reinz

Listen to Bagpipes

----------


## Craiga 01453

Scotland

(...and I agree! I'm Scottish, but bagpipes are just awful!!)

----------

_Reinz_ (07-02-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Lock Ness Monster

----------


## Reinz

Bigfoot

----------


## MasonC2K

Monster trucks

----------


## Reinz

Monster Mash

----------


## MasonC2K

Cheesy dances

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gangnam Style

----------


## Reinz

Korean Food

----------


## tickyyy

Thai food (which is the best cuisine you can get)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Hungry

----------


## tickyyy

Dinner time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Full meal

----------


## tickyyy

Cool anime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

My Hero Academia

----------


## Valyndris

Manga.

----------


## MasonC2K

Comic books

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Big Bang Theory

----------


## tickyyy

Sitcoms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Night Court

----------


## tickyyy

Wack schedules


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Retail employee

----------


## tickyyy

Entry level job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Stepping stones

----------


## tickyyy

Cool garden


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Zen Garden

----------


## tickyyy

Real quiet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

3 am walks

----------


## tickyyy

Peace time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

.Rare.

----------


## tickyyy

Steak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Its whats for dinner

----------


## dr del

Quick and cheerfull

----------


## tickyyy

Garter snakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Harmless

----------


## tickyyy

Raw eggs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Drinkable

----------


## tickyyy

Yogurt

----------


## Reinz

Bacteria

----------


## tickyyy

Delicious

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate

----------


## tickyyy

Cool morph


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Highway

----------


## tickyyy

To hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (07-07-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Satan.

----------


## tickyyy

Fallen angel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Denzel Washington movie

----------


## tickyyy

Denzel curry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Not a fan

----------


## tickyyy

Ed sheeran

(Whatttt how do you not like Denzel, yeah ik his flow different now but he so good)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

music.

----------


## tickyyy

Art


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tattoos

----------


## Reinz

In vogue

----------


## MasonC2K

Free Your Mind

----------


## tickyyy

Hold on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Let it go

----------


## MasonC2K

Frozen

----------


## tickyyy

Ice cream


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Cookie Dough

----------


## tickyyy

No salmonella risk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Thoroughly cooked

----------


## tickyyy

Chicken


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Hot Wings

----------


## tickyyy

Ahhh delicious food that makes me hungry

----------


## Reinz

Pizza.

----------

_MasonC2K_ (07-09-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Pepperoni

----------


## Valyndris

awesome on the camp fire

----------


## MasonC2K

Smores

----------


## sur3fir3

Melted chocolate

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Chocolate fountain

----------


## Reinz

All in

----------


## Craiga 01453

Texas Hold Em

----------


## Reinz

Las Vegas

----------


## MasonC2K

Legal prostitution.

----------


## sur3fir3

Oldest profession

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Disease

----------


## MasonC2K

The Cure

----------


## Reinz

The itch

----------


## MasonC2K

Scratch

----------


## Reinz

Sniff.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Curious cat

----------


## tickyyy

My beautiful baby boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

My wonderful girls

----------


## tickyyy

Chickens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Chicken Cordon Bleu

 (coincidentally what I'm making for dinner tonight)

----------


## Reinz

.Goo..

----------


## tickyyy

Delicious chicken nuggets from McDonalds

----------


## Reinz

Dumpster diving

----------


## MasonC2K

Acts of desperation

----------


## Reinz

Violence

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Three Stooges  :ROFL:

----------


## Reinz

First thing I watched every morning as a kid.

----------


## Burticus

darkwing duck

----------


## Reinz

My daughters favorite show as a kid.

----------


## tickyyy

The original pink panther

----------


## Reinz

The best one

----------


## Valyndris

my snake

----------


## Reinz

Cant choose just one

----------


## MasonC2K

Favorite food

----------


## Reinz

China-Mexi-talion

----------


## MasonC2K

Interesting family history

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ellis Island

----------


## MasonC2K

Statue of Liberty

----------


## Burticus

Learn to swim

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

I dont know how

----------


## Craiga 01453

Juggling

----------


## MasonC2K

Good hand-eye coordination

----------


## Burticus

playing darts

----------


## Reinz

..Pubs

----------


## MasonC2K

Ireland

----------


## Valyndris

Leprechauns

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lucky Charms

----------


## MasonC2K

Sugary cereal

----------


## Valyndris

Cinnamon Toast Crunch (I actually cut these "crazy squares" out of the box and hide them all over my parents place and when my dad comes over to my place he hides them here.)

----------

_Reinz_ (07-15-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

delicious milk

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate milk

----------


## Craiga 01453

School lunch

----------


## Reinz

Highlight of the school day, no class!

----------


## MasonC2K

Childhood problems.

----------


## Reinz

Speech therapy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Selective mutism

----------


## MasonC2K

Selective hearing

----------


## Reinz

Passive aggressive

----------


## Valyndris

my teenage years

----------


## Reinz

Most fun of my life

----------


## MasonC2K

College years

----------


## Reinz

Always bankrupt

----------


## Craiga 01453

Working as a cook

----------


## jmcrook

Eating dinner squatted on a 5 gallon bucket of pickles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Broke.

----------


## Reinz

Living on credit cards when unemployed.

----------


## Valyndris

paying off credit cards with other credit cards

----------


## tickyyy

Solution

----------


## Reinz

Second mortgage on house to pay off credit cards

----------


## MasonC2K

Financial crisis

----------


## Reinz

Collection addictions

----------


## MasonC2K

Getting priorities straight

----------


## Commander's Balls

Finding a better paying job 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Not always the way to happiness

----------


## MasonC2K

Money to buy anything

----------


## dr del

New snake  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reinz

New enclosure

----------


## Valyndris

spoiled snake

----------


## Reinz

His own snake room.

----------


## MasonC2K

Good fortune

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fortune cookies

----------


## Reinz

Chinese Food

----------


## MasonC2K

All you can eat

----------


## Craiga 01453

Chicken wings

----------


## Reinz

Grilln

----------


## Valyndris

burgers

----------


## Reinz

With cheese and.......

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cheeseburger in Paradise

----------

_Reinz_ (07-20-2019)

----------


## Reinz

.Maui.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pearl Harbor

----------


## Commander's Balls

Sad day in history

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

when my first pet died

----------


## MasonC2K

Dealing with loss.

----------


## Reinz

Funerals

----------


## MasonC2K

Celebration of life

----------


## Valyndris

birthdays

----------


## Reinz

Special day

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grandfather's 99th Birthday (Happy Birthday, Pepere!)

----------

_Reinz_ (07-22-2019)

----------


## Reinz

> Grandfather's 99th Birthday (Happy Birthday, Pepere!)


Awesome, special indeed! ^^^

Family Joy

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-22-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Birth of a child

----------


## Reinz

One of the best days of a couples life

----------


## Craiga 01453

Signing divorce papers  :Wink:  :ROFL:

----------

_Reinz_ (07-22-2019)

----------


## Commander's Balls

Time to buy more snakes!

let's get the ball rollin'

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-22-2019)

----------


## Reinz

New enclosures and equipment

----------


## Valyndris

really spoiled snake

----------


## fadingdaylight

Rodent cuisine

----------


## MasonC2K

The finest of cheese

----------


## Reinz

Enchiladas and Pizza

----------


## MasonC2K

Heartburn

----------


## Valyndris

annoying pain

----------


## MasonC2K

Back spasms

----------


## Reinz

Debilitating condition

----------


## fadingdaylight

Severe arthritis

----------


## Craiga 01453

Achy joints

----------


## Reinz

Part of being an adult

----------


## Valyndris

stressing over everything

----------


## Reinz

Life upside down

----------


## MasonC2K

Story of my life

----------


## Reinz

Amen brother

----------


## Valyndris

agreement

----------


## Reinz

Marriage

----------


## Craiga 01453

Married...With Children

----------


## MasonC2K

Shoe salesman

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-24-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lady shoes

----------


## Reinz

Mass quantities

----------


## MasonC2K

More than needed.

----------


## Valyndris

pets  :Smile:

----------


## Reinz

Necessities of life

----------


## Craiga 01453

Oxygen

----------


## jmcrook

Top of my lungs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Country air

----------


## Commander's Balls

Smell of cow scat 

let's get the ball rollin'

----------


## Valyndris

growing up on a farm

----------


## Reinz

Never ending work

----------


## MasonC2K

Fixing bugs

----------


## Valyndris

programming

----------


## Reinz

Headache

----------


## MasonC2K

Debilitating pain

----------


## Reinz

Damaged lumbar discs

----------


## Valyndris

glad I don't have

----------


## Reinz

Prison record

----------


## MasonC2K

Follows you forever

----------


## Reinz

Herpes

----------


## Craiga 01453

Trojan Man

----------

_Reinz_ (07-25-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Paris.

----------


## Reinz

French fries

----------


## MasonC2K

Carbs.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Big bowl of pasta

----------


## Reinz

With meatballs and marinara

----------


## Valyndris

Now I'm hungry

----------


## fadingdaylight

Just finished dinner

----------


## MasonC2K

Biggest meal of the day.

----------


## Reinz

Every meal

----------


## Valyndris

with cheese

----------


## Reinz

Nachos

----------


## MasonC2K

Cheese dip

----------


## fadingdaylight

Just need some chili

----------


## Craiga 01453

Foods that make me fart  :Weirdface:

----------


## MasonC2K

Fruits and vegetables

----------


## Reinz

Side orders

----------


## MasonC2K

Mozzarella sticks

----------


## Reinz

Appetizers

----------


## Valyndris

now I'm hungry again

----------


## fadingdaylight

And somehow, now I just finished dinner.

----------


## Reinz

Nap time

----------


## Valyndris

every morning 2 hours after I wake up

----------


## Reinz

Routine

----------


## MasonC2K

Schedule

----------


## Reinz

Watching the clock

----------


## MasonC2K

Friday afternoon

----------


## Reinz

Major slow down

----------


## Craiga 01453

Speed bumps

----------


## Valyndris

no need, this town is full of potholes

----------


## MasonC2K

Lazy government

----------


## Valyndris

wasting my tax money

----------


## Reinz

No fear of repercussions

----------


## MasonC2K

People with tenure.

----------


## Reinz

College professors

----------


## MasonC2K

Living in their own world

----------


## Reinz

Stoners

----------


## jmcrook

Munchies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Late night eating

----------


## MasonC2K

Insomnia

----------


## Valyndris

my mother (she sleeps 3 hours a night if she's lucky)

----------


## Reinz

Strongest character in a person that I know

----------


## tickyyy

My parents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

A solid foundation

----------


## tickyyy

Boy Scouts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Helpful

----------


## Valyndris

my therapy snake

----------


## Reinz

Peace and quiet

----------


## Valyndris

opposite of my macaw (parrot)

----------


## Reinz

Headaches

----------


## Craiga 01453

Excedrin Migraine

----------


## Reinz

Prescription migraine

----------


## tickyyy

Prescription glasses

----------


## Reinz

Necessary evil

----------


## tickyyy

School

----------


## Reinz

Bored out of my skull

----------


## tickyyy

At work

----------


## Valyndris

extremely hot and having to wear coveralls

----------


## tickyyy

Scouts

----------


## Reinz

Helping hands

----------


## tickyyy

Hamburger helper

----------


## Reinz

Craptacular dinner

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-04-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

broke and eating rice for weeks

----------


## Reinz

Learning the value of a dollar the hard way.

----------


## Valyndris

minimum wage

----------


## Reinz

Starting at the bottom.

----------


## Valyndris

young adult

----------


## Reinz

Little to no experience

----------


## Valyndris

first time

----------


## MasonC2K

Like a Virgin

----------


## Reinz

Airlines

----------


## Craiga 01453

I need a vacation

----------


## MasonC2K

Disconnect.

----------


## Valyndris

camping

----------


## Reinz

Great outdoors

----------


## Craiga 01453

John Candy

----------


## Reinz

Good thoughts

----------


## MasonC2K

Some people make difficult.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Trust issues

----------


## Reinz

Well deserved

----------


## MasonC2K

Retirement

----------


## Reinz

Looking forward

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fortune cookies

----------


## Valyndris

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Lmao my snake just decided to cross over my keyboard and typed all that ^

My favorite part of Chinese dinner.

----------

_Reinz_ (08-08-2019)

----------


## Reinz

When someone else pays

----------


## Valyndris

My husband

----------


## MasonC2K

I don't have one.

----------


## Reinz

Evil twin

----------


## MasonC2K

Doppelganger

----------


## Valyndris

I have yet to find mine.

----------


## Reinz

Missing sock

----------


## MasonC2K

Lost in the void

----------


## Valyndris

my mind with lack of sleep

----------


## Reinz

Auditory hallucinations

----------


## MasonC2K

Night terror

----------


## Reinz

Young child

----------


## MasonC2K

Elementary school

----------


## Craiga 01453

Johnny Appleseed 

(I'm from the same town as him, my Elementary School was called Johnny Appleseed Elementary)

----------


## sur3fir3

Childrens melodies

----------


## Reinz

Mother Goose

----------


## sur3fir3

Andrew Dice Clay

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-09-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Biting my tongue

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Andrew Dice Clay


Oh the nursery rhymes. I guess we're showing our age though, hahahaha!  :ROFL: 




> Biting my tongue


Good idea!!!

----------

_Reinz_ (08-10-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

"Good idea"

Buying a snake

----------


## MasonC2K

Expensive

----------


## Valyndris

bills.

----------


## MasonC2K

Too high.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cheech and Chong

----------


## MasonC2K

Stoner humor

----------


## Valyndris

trailer park boys

----------


## jmcrook

Smokes, lets go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

> trailer park boys


...go round the outside, round the outside

----------


## sur3fir3

polish fire drill

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-13-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

> polish fire drill


Had to google that, that's just hilarious.

Being an ass

----------


## MasonC2K

Internet troll

----------


## Craiga 01453

Those troll dolls with the hair

----------


## Reinz

Huge rage in the 60s

----------


## MasonC2K

The Beatles

----------


## tickyyy

Good music

----------


## MasonC2K

Metallica

----------


## sur3fir3

napster

----------


## MasonC2K

MP3s....

----------


## Valyndris

crappy file format that got popular

----------


## MasonC2K

VHS (Betamax was far superior.)

----------


## Valyndris

rewind

----------


## MasonC2K

Blockbuster

----------


## tickyyy

Good memories

----------


## Reinz

Childhood

----------


## MasonC2K

The 80's

----------


## sur3fir3

Big Hair

----------


## MasonC2K

Whitesnake

----------


## sur3fir3

Metal - too short of a post for just metal.

----------


## tickyyy

Aluminum

----------


## Valyndris

foil...

----------


## Reinz

..hat..

----------


## Craiga 01453

Red Sox Cap  (cue Kenny Chesney "She's from Boston)

https://youtu.be/eaWxfydqe3U
...and the link for your listening pleasure

----------


## sur3fir3

Plz ignore

----------


## MasonC2K

Dallas Cowboy fans

----------


## Valyndris

sports

----------


## Reinz

Overpaid athletes

----------


## Valyndris

have amazing houses

----------


## MasonC2K

Mountain cabins

----------


## Reinz

Rocky Mountain High

----------


## sur3fir3

Mile High Club

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-15-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Worth traveling for.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-15-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Cherry Blossom Festival

----------


## Craiga 01453

Music festivals

----------


## Valyndris

large crowds

----------


## tickyyy

Anxiety

----------


## Reinz

My daughter

----------


## MasonC2K

Kindergarten

----------


## Reinz

The ground rules of socialization

----------


## Valyndris

Too much anxiety to talk to people

----------


## MasonC2K

Wall flower

----------


## Reinz

High school reunion

----------


## sur3fir3

Hell..

----------


## Reinz

Memories of my last 5 years of marriage

----------


## MasonC2K

Memories that have not be made

----------


## Valyndris

the future

----------


## Reinz

The unknown

----------


## MasonC2K

What goes on in Reinz head.

----------


## Valyndris

Something about snakes?

----------


## Reinz

Two snakes crawl into a bar........

----------


## Valyndris

Snake jokes

*My wife tried to order an exotic snake online, but when the package arrived, it contained only feathered scarves...*It looks like the boa cons tricked her!

----------

dr del (08-19-2019),_Reinz_ (08-17-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Animal humor

----------


## tickyyy

Why did the monkey fall out the tree?

It was dead lmao

----------


## Reinz

Face palm

----------


## Valyndris

embarrassment

----------


## tickyyy

My whole life

----------


## Reinz

A day late and a dollar short

----------


## Valyndris

minor inconvenience

----------


## Reinz

Dont sweat the small stuff

----------


## MasonC2K

Trivial things

----------


## Reinz

Mountain out of a molehill

----------


## MasonC2K

Something out of nothing

----------


## Reinz

 A show about nothing




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

good entertainment

----------


## Reinz

Sometimes hard to find

----------


## MasonC2K

Love....

----------


## Reinz

In all of the wrong places

----------


## Valyndris

Where my snake likes to go.

(Not so much since he got his own room but before that he'd always try to go in the computer, nice and warm in there. I'd tell him almost daily "we don't go in computers", my husband still laughs about that.)

----------


## MasonC2K

Where they've got buns, hon.

----------


## Reinz

> Where they've got buns, hon.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-20-2019),_MasonC2K_ (08-20-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

Rap Music

----------


## Craiga 01453

So, so bad

----------


## MasonC2K

Country music

----------


## sur3fir3

Bleeding Ears

----------


## Valyndris

when the Q-tip goes in too far

----------


## MasonC2K

Painful

----------


## Valyndris

Chomps from a T-Rex

----------


## MasonC2K

Instant Death

----------


## Valyndris

beheading

----------


## Reinz

Barbaric

----------


## MasonC2K

Conan the Barbarian

----------


## sur3fir3

Arnold Swartzeneggar  (Spelling)

----------


## Reinz

The Governator

----------


## MasonC2K

Celebrity politicians

----------


## sur3fir3

BullCrap

----------


## MasonC2K

Things any politician says

----------


## sur3fir3

Fake...

----------


## Craiga 01453

Eyelashes, breasts, hair color, nails, etc...(but they all want a REAL man)

----------


## MasonC2K

Cover up

----------


## Valyndris

needed when you do something really stupid

----------


## MasonC2K

An alibi.

----------


## Reinz

Lie.

----------


## MasonC2K

The Cake

----------


## Valyndris

portal

----------


## MasonC2K

Still Alive

----------


## Valyndris

Something I don't want to be after the age of 60.

----------


## Reinz

Disabled

----------


## MasonC2K

Good parking.

----------


## Reinz

Not enough

----------


## sur3fir3

Ice Cream

----------


## Reinz

Refreshing

----------


## MasonC2K

Hot shower or bath

----------


## Valyndris

daily routine

----------


## MasonC2K

Morning coffee

----------


## Valyndris

trying to wake up

----------


## Commander's Balls

Too much to drink last night

let's get the ball rollin'

----------


## Reinz

Regrets

----------


## MasonC2K

Things you wish you could do over.

----------


## Valyndris

Watch Game of Thrones like you haven't seen it before.

----------


## Reinz

I havent seen it.

----------


## MasonC2K

Anything on HBO

----------


## Craiga 01453

The Sopranos

----------


## sur3fir3

Distraction

----------


## Valyndris

My snake wanting out when I'm supposed to be doing something.

----------


## Reinz

Being pulled two directions

----------


## Craiga 01453

The lesser of two evils

----------


## MasonC2K

Presidential Elections

----------

_Reinz_ (08-26-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Circus

----------


## MasonC2K

Mainstream Media

----------


## Reinz

Lack of ethics

----------


## sur3fir3

politics

----------


## Reinz

Dirty games

----------


## sur3fir3

Professional Wrestling

----------


## MasonC2K

Scripted entertainment

----------


## Valyndris

TV shows

----------


## Craiga 01453

Binge watching

----------


## MasonC2K

Netflix

----------


## sur3fir3

independent programming

----------


## MasonC2K

Niche cable channels

----------


## sur3fir3

The discovery Channel

----------


## Valyndris

Certain animal scenes I did not want to see as a kid.

----------


## MasonC2K

The turtle orgasm

----------


## Reinz

Ill pass on that one

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bananas, I'll AWLWAYS pass on bananas

----------


## Reinz

Monkeys

----------


## sur3fir3

Faces of Death

Every time someone says monkeys I think of Faces of death.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-28-2019)

----------


## Reinz

War stories

----------


## Craiga 01453

My grandfather, a WWII Hero

----------

_Reinz_ (08-28-2019)

----------


## Reinz

My brother, a Marine, my hero, RIP.

----------


## MasonC2K

Memorial Day

----------


## Valyndris

Never forget

----------


## MasonC2K

Birth of your child

----------


## Reinz

Proudest days of my life

----------


## MasonC2K

Acquiring my first legendary weapon.

----------


## sur3fir3

WoW  aka World of Warcraft

----------


## Valyndris

something I miss (played it for probably 10 years)

----------


## MasonC2K

Raiding (keep the theme going LOL!)

----------


## Valyndris

area 51

----------


## sur3fir3

Government lies

----------


## MasonC2K

Redundant

----------


## sur3fir3

TV Commercials

----------


## Valyndris

repetitive

----------


## MasonC2K

Way to learn something new.

----------


## Valyndris

making mistakes

----------


## sur3fir3

School

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Where kids go

----------


## Valyndris

in front of the TV

----------


## MasonC2K

Live sports

----------


## sur3fir3

Mma  .......

----------


## MasonC2K

Hugfest

----------


## Valyndris

care bears? lol

----------


## MasonC2K

Stare.

----------


## sur3fir3

death stare

----------


## Valyndris

if looks could kill

----------


## MasonC2K

Death by super model

----------


## sur3fir3

A great way to go

----------


## MasonC2K

Death by snu snu

----------


## sur3fir3

Wtf is Snu Snu?

Completely Clueless

----------


## MasonC2K

Someone that has never seen Futurama

----------

dr del (09-12-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

Not me

----------


## MasonC2K

A woman

----------


## Valyndris

beautiful

----------


## MasonC2K

My spouse

----------


## sur3fir3

Good riddance

----------


## MasonC2K

Unwanted body fat

----------


## Valyndris

but beer is just so good

----------


## MasonC2K

An opinion I disagree with.

----------


## sur3fir3

religion

----------


## MasonC2K

Faith.

----------


## Valyndris

gods. .

----------


## MasonC2K

Greek mythology

----------


## sur3fir3

High School

----------


## albertagirl

youth

or bullies

----------


## sur3fir3

Verbal Abuse

----------


## MasonC2K

Developing mental fortitude

----------


## dr del

Maturity

----------


## MasonC2K

Responsibility

----------


## sur3fir3

Kids......

----------


## MasonC2K

Trouble

----------


## sur3fir3

Police

----------


## MasonC2K

Every step you take....

----------


## Valyndris

is 10 times harder in snow

----------


## MasonC2K

Driving

----------


## Valyndris

road rage

----------


## sur3fir3

Hit and run

----------


## MasonC2K

Breaking the Law. Breaking the law.

----------


## Valyndris

pirating

----------


## sur3fir3

Free Stuff

----------


## Valyndris

Love it

----------


## Snakemom85

Ball python

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

Best pet in the world.

----------


## MasonC2K

The one you currently have

----------


## Valyndris

Cuddly snake

----------


## MasonC2K

Boa Constrictor

----------


## Valyndris

Red tail

----------


## MasonC2K

Bright colors

----------


## sur3fir3

Turbo Grafix 16 handheld.  (First handheld console to have color.)

----------


## MasonC2K

Nostalgia.

----------


## sur3fir3

> Nostalgia.



First Nintendo

----------


## MasonC2K

Super Mario Bros

----------


## Valyndris

Awesome theme song (that my bird loves)

----------


## MasonC2K

80's TV shows

----------


## Snakemom85

Golden girls

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Betty White

----------


## Valyndris

long TV career

----------


## MasonC2K

Alex Trebek (Hoping he beats his cancer)

----------


## Snakemom85

Jeopardy!

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Celebrity Jeopardy!

Sean Connery: Ive got to ask you about the Penis Mightier.
Alex Trebek: What? No. No, no, that is The Pen is Mightier.

----------

dr del (10-09-2019),PitOnTheProwl (11-29-2020)

----------


## Valyndris

Something I don't watch

----------


## Snakemom85

The walking dead

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Zombieland (looking forward to the long overdue sequel)

----------


## Valyndris

plants vs zombies

----------


## MasonC2K

Castle defense

----------


## tickyyy

Minecraft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Legos.

----------


## Spicey

pain in the dark

----------


## jmcrook

Stubbing your toe walking to the bathroom in the middle of the night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

